# Durchlaufen? Durch feindliche Spieler?



## Khalem (21. Mai 2008)

Hi leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, wird man durch feindliche Spieler nicht Durchlaufen können, also
auch taktisch Durchgänge sperren können,  bzw die plattenträger könnten dichte Reihen bilden und die
Magier und Heiler schützen könnten.

Was sagt ihr dazu? 
Grüße khalem


----------



## Moagim (21. Mai 2008)

Dazu sage ich:
Das ist schon seit langem bekannt und wurde auch schon in unzähligen Threads behandelt.


----------



## RazZerrR (21. Mai 2008)

find ich ne klasse idee ist dann irgendwie realistischer


----------



## Nicnak (21. Mai 2008)

Mir Latte,
bin sowieso der Meinung War wird der Flop des Jahres. Vorallem wenn alle Kiddys die WoW den Rücken kehren merken das Open PvP, sowie 24 verschiedene Klassen net balancebar sind, dann heulen, dann erst von server zu server wechseln, wieder heulen und dann auch dem Spiel den Rücken kehren. ;P


----------



## skullboy (21. Mai 2008)

ich find das sehr coool weil man dann mehr mit taktik bei rvr schlchten arbeiten kann wie verstopft den dürch gang und drängt sie zurück was bei gewissen anderen beliebten mmo´s nich geht hehe^^


----------



## Blood B. (21. Mai 2008)

ich finds auch gut.
es ist ja nicht so das die range-dd's dann nich mehr an die caster kommen, wenn die dicken platten-typen ne Wand bilden.


----------



## Nofel (21. Mai 2008)

@Nicnak
Wenn du meinst. 



Ich hoffe nur das man durch seine eigenen Leute durchlaufen kann. 10 Leute stehen in einer Tür AFK und keiner kommt mehr durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber sonst ist das sehr gut


----------



## Vindex (21. Mai 2008)

omg

morgen eröffne ich nen thread: "Hab gehört soll bald eine wow-erweiterung erscheinen, was haltet ihr davon?" -.-


----------



## Aldaric87 (21. Mai 2008)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Mir Latte,
> bin sowieso der Meinung War wird der Flop des Jahres. Vorallem wenn alle Kiddys die WoW den Rücken kehren merken das Open PvP, sowie 24 verschiedene Klassen net balancebar sind, dann heulen, dann erst von server zu server wechseln, wieder heulen und dann auch dem Spiel den Rücken kehren. ;P



Made my Day. Du bist einer wie der aus meiner Signatur oder?

Nicht jeder ist so einfallslos wie Blizzard und klatscht einfach alle Klassen auf beiden Seiten rein, auch wenns die Story nicht hergibt. Und nicht balancebar, nicht jeder ist so unfähig wie Blizzard oder sonst was. In DAoC gabs auch sehr unterschiedliche Klassen, im großen und ganzen wars aber damals schon sehr balanced, was in einem neuen MMO erst recht passieren wird, da sie ja in der Beta jetzt bis Release an Balance arbeiten werden.

Also kusch dich. Denn du bist der Troll-Flop des Monats!


----------



## Hühü1 (21. Mai 2008)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Mir Latte,
> bin sowieso der Meinung War wird der Flop des Jahres. Vorallem wenn alle Kiddys die WoW den Rücken kehren merken das Open PvP, sowie 24 verschiedene Klassen net balancebar sind, dann heulen, dann erst von server zu server wechseln, wieder heulen und dann auch dem Spiel den Rücken kehren. ;P




Nää du liegst falsch.
Die WoW kiddy´s  sind nach 3 jahren WoW jetzt teeni´s und wolle alle in AoC titten sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst gebe ich dir recht WAR ist echt schrott 24 klassen schaffend ie eh nicht und die grafik ist schlechter als die von WoW.
An deiner stelle würde ich von WAR die finger lassen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larandera (21. Mai 2008)

das ist seit hm,halbes jahr+ bekannt?^^

und ich freu mich auf echte taktiken,man denke nur an t3-4 keeps,die wirklich sicher lange dauern um sie einzunehmen.

ich glaube,kein "wow-pvp-rofl-lol-kiddy"(omg was fürn wort xD) wird bei war bleiben...


*war wird zu anspruchsvoll!*


hühü,versuchst grade die flamer von war fernzuhalten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ schön geschrieben xD


----------



## Neolus (21. Mai 2008)

Jeder hat ja so seine Meinung die er auch gerne sachlich und nicht beleidigend rüber bringen darf aber wer behauptet das war schlechter aussieht als wow der muss echt mal nen termin beim Augenarzt machen!
Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen die unerkannten Sehschwäche noch rechtzeitig vor der totalen erblindung zu erkennen.

Dazu muss ich leider sagen das 100%ig diese Thema schon in einem anderen Thread behandelt worden ist!
Und ja ich denke die lassen sich schon etwas einfallen (wenn auch erst nachträglich) das man nicht mit ?vorgetäuschten? afk sein andere ärgern bzw dran hindern kann irgendetwas zu tun.
Blizzard hat es nach ca. 3 Jahren mal erkannt.....

Ich selbst spiele auch noch wow bis war rauskommt und bin kein wow hasser aber einige leute informieren sich nicht bzw wollen die Fakten wohl nicht war haben und jammern wo sie nur können! Denkt bitte ein bischen nach bevor ihr etwas schreibt/flamed. 

Danke und Grüße

Edit: Oh habe erst jetzt erkannt wie es gemeint war hühü^^ In diesem Sinne weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit2: vote for /close


----------



## Lungentorpedo (21. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eragøn (21. Mai 2008)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Mir Latte,
> bin sowieso der Meinung War wird der Flop des Jahres. Vorallem wenn alle Kiddys die WoW den Rücken kehren merken das Open PvP, sowie 24 verschiedene Klassen net balancebar sind, dann heulen, dann erst von server zu server wechseln, wieder heulen und dann auch dem Spiel den Rücken kehren. ;P



Moin erstma,

Also halte mal halte mal Blizzard schaffts noch nichma 8 Klassen zu balancen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und machen trotzdem immer hoehere Levelstufen und neue Talente die sie noch mehr von einander entfernen als ein wenig Balance reinzubringen und nur weil es 24 Klassen gibt so wird jede Idividualitäten haben und auch einige gleichheiten. So denke ich wird ein Plattenträger immer einer sein der mit der Nahkampfwaffe unterwegs is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Naja aber eigentlich finde ich hier sehr schoen das Niveau von der WoW Community nix für ungut ich finds spitze das ihr ein großartiges Spiel wie WoW verteidigen wollt. Aber bitte denkt einfach mal drüber nach die einfach kein Bock mehr haben in Azeroth bzw. Scherbenwelt rumzuwackeln.

Ausserdem sollte man sich mal überlegen wie viele Leute du mit diesem Post als Kiddie abgestempelt hast was deine Geistige Groeße nun wirklich nicht in gutem Licht darstellt.

Zudem muss ich noch sagen wer saß nicht bei WoW im PvP weil er irgend ein geiles Item haben wollte mit den Worten "Ey was baut ihr da fürn scheiss" "Macht das besser" "ltP" das sind die leute die immernoch nicht geschnallt haben das WoW absolut Equip abhängig ist und man keinerlei skill brauch um in WoW zu gewinnen und ich mein mit skill nicht eine Taste schneller zu drücken oder sie in der richtigen reihenfolge zu drücken siehe AoC sondern wirklichen Tiefgang. Genau aus dem Grund gefällt mir Warhammer einfach am besten für jeden der nicht meine Meinung ist. Geht zum nächsten Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Naja in diesem Sinne.

Mit freundlichem Gruße


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (21. Mai 2008)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Mir Latte,
> bin sowieso der Meinung War wird der Flop des Jahres. Vorallem wenn alle Kiddys die WoW den Rücken kehren merken das Open PvP, sowie 24 verschiedene Klassen net balancebar sind, dann heulen, dann erst von server zu server wechseln, wieder heulen und dann auch dem Spiel den Rücken kehren. ;P



Mein lieber Fanboy, wenn man keine Ahnug hat, einfach mal die Klappe halten. 
Sie haben es in DaoC geschafft und da wird es in WAR auch keine grosse Sache werden.
Aber so Leute wie du dürfen gerne bei WoW bleiben, denn es sind doch auch grösstenteils die Kiddies die über WAR flamen, von daher werden die sicher bei ihrem WoW bleiben.
Nene so Aussagen sind eifnach total unüberlegt und ich denke die Fanboys müssen sicher eher rechtfertigen und sich immer wieder einreden, WoW sei das einzige MMO.
Tjo wers nötig hat... xD

Lg


----------



## wildshadow (21. Mai 2008)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Mir Latte,
> bin sowieso der Meinung War wird der Flop des Jahres. Vorallem wenn alle Kiddys die WoW den Rücken kehren merken das Open PvP, sowie 24 verschiedene Klassen net balancebar sind, dann heulen, dann erst von server zu server wechseln, wieder heulen und dann auch dem Spiel den Rücken kehren. ;P



ich hab mal geschrieben, dass sich die klassen der fraktionen ähneln.... aber sie sind nicht ident
imperium-dunkel
zwerge-chaos
hochelfen-grünhäute
ich halte an meiner theorie fest, dass sie auf dieses weise balancieren und sich goa-mythic dadurch den rücken freihalten will
also ich glaub zwischen den fraktionen wird die balance gut ausfallen... was die einzelnen archtypes unter sich angeht: keine ahnung
die sind zu unterschiedlich als dass man sie miteinander vergleichen kann


----------



## di-chan (21. Mai 2008)

Die sind nach dem klassischem Stein/Schere/Papier Prinzip aufgebaut.
Das heißt im 1on1 wird natürlich jede Klassenart(Tank,Nahkampf,Fernkampf,Unterstützung) seine Angstklasse haben und das mindestens 3 mal.

Das ist aber NICHT schlimm, weil man beim Balancing davon ausgeht, das immer mehrere Typen in einer Gruppe argieren. Da gleicht sich das dann wieder aus.


----------



## Macaveli (21. Mai 2008)

man kann damit auch bestimmt sehr viel unsinn machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jemand ne idee?^^


----------



## Moagim (21. Mai 2008)

Wenn man nach den Tanks geht ergibt sich aber eine andere "Ähnlichkeit".

Schwarzork und Eisenbrecher sind die "körperlichen" Tanks...der eine ist zu dumm für Magie und der andere betrachtet Magie als neumodischen Unsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sonnenritter und Chosen besitzen magische Fähigkeiten = Aura/Buffs sind also das Mittelding unter den Tanks.
Typisches Konzept des menschlichen Kriegers.....Magie ja, aber kein Meister der Magie.

Elfen sind sehr offensiv was die Spielweise angeht.....der Schwertmeister ist ein begnadeter Schwertkämpfer und der Gardist ein rasender Choleriker. Weil aber beide Elfen sind, haben sie eine starke Verbindung zur Magie und werden gegen Magie besser geschützt sein als der Rest.


----------



## Khalem (21. Mai 2008)

Vindex schrieb:


> omg
> 
> morgen eröffne ich nen thread: "Hab gehört soll bald eine wow-erweiterung erscheinen, was haltet ihr davon?" -.-



Ok ok, sry wusste nicht dass , das schon besprochen wurde ist, ihr müsst ja nicht immer gleich alle in die Luft gehn wenn mal ein Thread zu nem Thema eröffnet wird, das schon besprochen worden ist...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicnak (21. Mai 2008)

Eragøn schrieb:


> Ausserdem sollte man sich mal überlegen wie viele Leute du mit diesem Post als Kiddie abgestempelt hast was deine Geistige Groeße nun wirklich nicht in gutem Licht darstellt.


Ich meine darmit nur die ganzen Leute die Posten wie scheiße Blizz ist und das WoW nix gebacken bekommt.

Es ist nunmal so dass viele Kommentare ala "wofür zahl ich überhaupt bla blubb ...naja bald kommt ja endlich WAR, Hellgate, Aoc" usw. gepostet werden mit der Illusion, dass das nächste Release keinerlei Laggs, keinerlei Epicgeilheit oder sonstige Probleme, dafür aber perfektes Balancing, perfektes RP und die ruckelfreiste Grafik des Jahrzehnts mit sich bringt.

Solltest du dich als Kiddy angesprochen fühlen tut es mir Leid dich emotional aufgebracht zu haben. ;P



Eragøn schrieb:


> Genau aus dem Grund gefällt mir Warhammer einfach am besten für jeden der nicht meine Meinung ist. Geht zum nächsten Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jaja, geistige Größe und so. Oo



Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Nicht jeder ist so einfallslos wie Blizzard und klatscht einfach alle Klassen auf beiden Seiten rein, auch wenns die Story nicht hergibt. Und nicht balancebar, nicht jeder ist so unfähig wie Blizzard oder sonst was. In DAoC gabs auch sehr unterschiedliche Klassen, im großen und ganzen wars aber damals schon sehr balanced, was in einem neuen MMO erst recht passieren wird, da sie ja in der Beta jetzt bis Release an Balance arbeiten werden.
> 
> Also kusch dich. Denn du bist der Troll-Flop des Monats!


DaoC hat nichtmal die Serverrotation hinbekommen, was alleine schon Open PvP aus der Balance geworfen hat. Btw weißt du überhaupt was ein Troll Post is du Wurstsemmel.



di-chan schrieb:


> Die sind nach dem klassischem Stein/Schere/Papier Prinzip aufgebaut.
> Das heißt im 1on1 wird natürlich jede Klassenart(Tank,Nahkampf,Fernkampf,Unterstützung) seine Angstklasse haben und das mindestens 3 mal.
> 
> Das ist aber NICHT schlimm, weil man beim Balancing davon ausgeht, das immer mehrere Typen in einer Gruppe argieren. Da gleicht sich das dann wieder aus.



Schonmal in einem BG in WoW gewesen? 
Die Hälfte besteht aus Jägern und Schurken, der Rest aus einzelnen Klassen, bzw. manche sind auch garnet vertreten. Natürlich nicht immer, aber des öfteren.

Szenario: 
Severrotation= Imperium 2500:  Grünhäute 2500
aktive Spieler im Durchschnitt= Imperium 2000: Grünhäuten 1200
davon aktiv zwischen 18 - 22 Uhr= Imperium 1200: Grünhäuten 650 
davon Hardcorezocker mit guter Ausrüstung und bissl skill= Imperium 800: Grünhäute 280

100 Imperialisten rennen auf ein Keep zu das von 50 Grünhäuten gehalten wird, die Archetypen sind auf beiden Seiten "natürlich" perfekt abgestimmt. Das Imperium gewinnt und nimmt das Keep ein. Die NPC`s der Grünhäute werden stärker und stärker. Grünhäute erobern das Keep zurück, kurz darauf...
100 Imperialisten rennen auf ein Keep ein das von 50 Grünhäuten gehalten wird... 
Das wird n Spass XD 

Ahjo von den 2500 Spielern des imperiums wird es bestimmt den ein oder anderen Neo geben der mit Grips gesegnet ist und vorschlägt weitere Keeps einzunehmen während das erste von den NPC`s zurückerobert wird, sodas die unterlegenden Grünhäute andauernd gepisackt werden, während das mächtige Imperium ganz nebenbei Gold und EpPiXx abstauben und so noch stärker werden. Die Schlitzohren die...

nach 1ner Woche= Imperium 2500: Grünhäute 2300
nach 2 Wochen   = Imperium 2500: Grünhäute 2000
nach 3 Monaten = Server leer da das Imperium nur noch 5 Rentner Gimps und 10 "Ich kämpfe bis zum Schluss..." als Gegner hat und die Lust verliert.

Die geschlagenen Grünhäute ziehen auf andere Server weiter, diesmal auf Seiten des Imperiums und arbeiten sich mühsam über Monate nen LV 50 Deppen hoch. Mist, auf dem Server sind die Grünhäute überlegen= reroll, böse Post im WAR Forum schreiben, reroll, heul ... Hey da kommt n neues MMO... Hoffnung am Horizont. XD

Abgesehen davon hat WAR eh ne scheiß Grafik, zwar sehr hochauflösend, aber trotzdem düsterdreckig häßlich genau wie AoC und LotR. ;P

Außerdem, und das wird wohl der Hauptgrund sein wieso WoW der Platzhirsch dieses Jahrzehnts bleibt.
Wieso soll ich meine Gilde verlassen, meine mühevoll über Jahre gelevelten Chars zurücklassen, sowie meine Mounts und die 2 Millionen Gold auf der Bank und ein anderes "*FANTASY* MMO anfangen???  

Ok sehen net alle so, aber bestimmt viele von den 80% die überhaupt net dauernt rummeckernt ihre Zeit in Foren verbringen, sondern lieber gutgelaunt vor sich hinspielen. ^_^


----------



## ElWimmero (21. Mai 2008)

"Außerdem, und das wird wohl der Hauptgrund sein wieso WoW der Platzhirsch dieses Jahrzehnts bleibt.
Wieso soll ich meine Gilde verlassen, meine mühevoll über Jahre gelevelten Chars zurücklassen, sowie meine Mounts und die 2 Millionen Gold auf der Bank und ein anderes "FANTASY MMO anfangen???"


hmmm ich denk genau aus dem grund freu ich mich auch immer auf ein neues game... weil man hier nix kennt... eine riesige neue welt welche man als neugieriger gamer nur zu gerne erkunden wird.

ich weiß nicht wies euch so gegangen ist aber als ich mit wow angefangen hab bin ich oft in die verschiedensten winkel der world of warcraft gerannt nur um meine neugier zu befriedigen.

genau darauf freu ich mich unter andrerem ebn in war auch schon.

außerdem ist es denk ich mal egal ob man lvl 1 oder lvl 70 hat wenn die mehrzahl das selbe lvl hat... oder findest du das farmen und was weiß ich alles auf lvl 70 spaßiger als wie mit 20 oder 30?!
und das was du dir bis jetzt tolles zusammengefarmt hast kannst mitn nächsten addon sowieso in müll werfn und somit wieder von anfang an an deinem "perfekten" equip feilen und froh sein das du schon sooo viel erreicht hast   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich bin froh das einfach mal was neues zum entdecken rauskommt und die freude wird mir wohl keiner nehmn können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gultis (21. Mai 2008)

geb ich dir recht..... ein spi8el solte spaß machen und kein zwang sein wies wow in meinen augen definitiv ist
kaum is man mal ne woche nich online is man ab vom schuss und kann sich neue "ingame" freunde suchen
ich hoff einfach das warhammer nich so zeitraubend wird .... sicher werd ich da schlechte karten ahben aber da es nich so item lasstig sein soll und es kaum inis gibt bin ich guter hoffnung


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (21. Mai 2008)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Blablablabla Blaaaablalabla blabla  Blabla-bla bla Blaabla blablaaaablaa.
> 
> Bla bla blabla bla bla blabla Blablabla blala "blabla bla bla blablabla bla blubb ...blaa blabla blablabla bla blabla WAR, Hellgate, Aoc" bla. blablabla blabla bla bla Blablabla, bla bla blabla Blalabla blabla Bla, blabla Blabla bla blabla Blabla, blala blab blabla Blala, blabla RP bla bla Blalba Bla bla blabla bla bla blabla.
> 
> ...




Nicnak, verstehst du überhaupt das, was du von dir gibst? Dir ist schon klar, dass das alles nur "Blabla" ist und dass es hier nicht wirklich jemanden interessiert?


----------



## Hühü1 (21. Mai 2008)

@Gnaba_Hustefix

Respekt diese wort wahl ist ..hm.. einmalig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## craft!8 (21. Mai 2008)

Ich versteh das einfach nicht warum manche meinen WoW so beschützen zu müssen?
Hat es schon soviel von eurem RL eingenommen?

Man kann doch einfach akzeptieren das nen neuesn mmorpg rauskommt, wenn ihr bei wow bleibt verstehe ich nich, das ihr andere games so runtermachen müsst.
ich mein soviele mmorpg find ich ehrlich nich so pralle, trotzdem sag ich nich "ey leute da game is scheiße, weil blablabla"

Ich hole mir warhammer online, behalte aber auch meinen wow acc, weil ich hab da viele kumpels, bruder un so, es macht ja auch spaß - aber warhammer wird auch spaß machen.

also bitte lasst es so einen bescheuerten kiddyscheiß zu schreiben @ anti war-kiddys


----------



## Stancer (21. Mai 2008)

In Daoc war alles sogar recht gut Balanced. Klar gab es immer wieder nach dem Patch ne Klasse die gerade besonders stark war, aber ist das in WoW etwa anders ? Mal sind die Schurken superstark, mal die Magier. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass es in Daoc 44 !!! Klassen gab.

Ausserdem kam es bei Daoc mal null auf Ausrüstung oder Spielermenge an. Es kam drauf an welches Reich sich am besten organisieren konnte. Das Reich Albion hatte auf fast allen Servern etwa 50% der Spieler aber ne recht zerstrittene Community, wodurch sie meistens im RvR hinten lagen. Haben sie aber mal zusammen gearbeitet brannte die gesamte Frontzone. Midgard war immer son mittelding und Hibernia war von der Spielerzahl weit unterlegen, dafür haben sie echt genial zusammen gespielt und es war trotz einer enormen Überzahl extrem schwer ihnen bei zu kommen.

In WAR wirds ähnlich mit den Items und Spielerzahlen sein. Ein großer unorganisierter Haufen wird untergehen sobald er auf eine gut organisierte Kampfgruppe trifft. Items sind nur nebensächlich.

Von daher ist Nicnaks beispiel voll fürn A.... , denn auch nach Jahren gab es in Daoc nicht ein Reich, welches "tot" war. Nach seiner Rechnung müssten alle auf Albion spielen, tun sie aber nicht. Es sind nicht alle Winning Team Joiner wie du vielleicht einer bist. Es gibt auch Spieler die bewusst ein unterlegenes Reich spielen um eine Herausforderung zu haben, bzw vielleicht auch vom RP Faktor es interessanter ist.(Man versucht gegen eine Übermacht sein Reich zu verteidigen).

Ich selbst bevorzuge es auch, auf der unterlegenen Seite zu spielen, da ich aus Erfahrung weiss, je Überlegener eine Seite ist, desto weniger Zusammenhalt gibt es, da sich die Spieler nur noch auf ihre Masse verlassen und dann ist das Gemecker groß, wenn man auf eine organisierte Truppe stößt !!!


----------



## Âlidâri (21. Mai 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> Nää du liegst falsch.
> Die WoW kiddy´s  sind nach 3 jahren WoW jetzt teeni´s und wolle alle in AoC titten sehen
> 
> 
> ...




Glaub mir, in wow gibts schon genug neue Kiddys.


----------



## Sempai02 (21. Mai 2008)

> Außerdem, und das wird wohl der Hauptgrund sein wieso WoW der Platzhirsch dieses Jahrzehnts bleibt.
> Wieso soll ich meine Gilde verlassen, meine mühevoll über Jahre gelevelten Chars zurücklassen, sowie meine Mounts und die 2 Millionen Gold auf der Bank und ein anderes "FANTASY MMO anfangen???



Warum? Um was Neues zu erleben. Mit der Einstellung hätte ich beim C 64 Schluss machen können oder im MMOG-Bereich spätestens bei UO. Es gibt doch nichts Schöneres,als in einer neuen Welt mit neuen Leuten zu beginnen,wo jeder noch ein ahnungsloser "Noob" ist. Ein altbekanntes MMOG wird doch irgendwann zur Wiederholung,weil in jedem Addon dieselbe Tour abgespult wird. Und die alten Accounts lassen sich ja so gut bei Ebay verkaufen,dass man die Kosten für das erste halbe Jahr und die CE eines neues Spiels drin hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich weine auf jeden Fall bis heute weder meinem UO-,noch meinem EQ 1-, DAOC- oder WoW-Account nach. Hat Spaß gemacht,aber irgendwann ist nun der dickste Knochen durchgekaut.


----------



## Aldaric87 (21. Mai 2008)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Bla ich bin doof, und das bleibt so.



Nicnak ums ma aufn Punkt zu bringen: Du gehst mir am Arsch vorbei!


----------



## Mitzy (22. Mai 2008)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Mir Latte,
> bin sowieso der Meinung War wird der Flop des Jahres. Vorallem wenn alle Kiddys die WoW den Rücken kehren merken das Open PvP, sowie 24 verschiedene Klassen net balancebar sind, dann heulen, dann erst von server zu server wechseln, wieder heulen und dann auch dem Spiel den Rücken kehren. ;P



Wenn es dir so egal ist, wieso nimmst du dir die Zeit und kommst extra in den WAR- Forumteil und opferst deine Zeit für diese Nachricht (und die zweite, noch längere Nachricht). Das würde ich gar nicht tun wenn mir etwas egal ist weil ich es als Flop abstempel...



Hühü schrieb:


> Sonst gebe ich dir recht WAR ist echt schrott 24 klassen schaffend ie eh nicht und die grafik ist schlechter als die von WoW.
> An deiner stelle würde ich von WAR die finger lassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man kann nie sagen die Grafik ist schlechter oder besser, aus meiner Sicht. Grafik kann man als Schönheit definieren und Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Manche Menschen mögen die Grafik nur wenn sie möglichst realistisch ist, andere wenn sie möglichst farbenfroh ist.



Nicnak schrieb:


> Die geschlagenen Grünhäute ziehen auf andere Server weiter, diesmal auf Seiten des Imperiums und arbeiten sich mühsam über Monate nen LV 50 Deppen hoch. Mist, auf dem Server sind die Grünhäute überlegen= reroll, böse Post im WAR Forum schreiben, reroll, heul ... Hey da kommt n neues MMO... Hoffnung am Horizont. XD
> 
> Abgesehen davon hat WAR eh ne scheiß Grafik, zwar sehr hochauflösend, aber trotzdem düsterdreckig häßlich genau wie AoC und LotR. ;P
> 
> ...



Zum ersten Abschnitt:
Ist es bei WoW nicht auch so, dass sich viele im nachhinein einen Jäger, Schurken oder Warlock hochlvln nur weil sie diese Klasse derbst imba etc sind? Wie du schon gesagt hast, im BG findest du hauptsächtlich Schurken und hunter.

Zu dem Teil mit der Grafik muss ich nur sagen- schau dir mein erstes Kommentar in diesem Post an, hab keine Lust mich zu wiederholen.

Zum dritten Abschnitt:
Du kannst doch WoW weiter spielen, neben WAR, hat niemand gesagt das du deine Sachen "aufgeben" musst. Aber irgendwann gibt´s auch kein WoW mehr, dann sind deine 2 Millionen Gold, deine Gilde, deine chars und deine Mounts alle gelöscht. Was machst du dann? Auf die Straße laufen, auf die Knie fallen und schreien "Wieso?!"? Klar, ich denke du weißt das WoW irgendwann vorbei ist (kA ob es sich geändert hat, aber man wollte WoW 6 Jahre lang laufen lassen.), aber wenn man immer das gleiche sieht... Ich logge mich an, was sehe ich? Alt bekanntes und langweilig gewordenes. Ich mache PvP, was sehe ich? Das gleiche. Klar, irgenwann wird WAR evtl. langweilig, wer weiß das schon? Aber als ich gesehen hab was sie vor haben, wie es aussieht etc. fand ich es genial. Und noch genialer wäre es, wenn es richtige RP Realms gibt (wobei ich eh RP machen werde).


Ansonsten bleibt mir nur noch mal was zum Thema zu sagen:
Ich find´s gut, wobei ich mich gerade was gefragt habe- müssen die Heiler nicht kämpfen um "Energie" zum heilen zu bekommen? Sorry, bin da nich so bewandert da ich zur Zeit noch nich weiß was ich spiele und hab mir den Heiler noch nicht angeschaut. Aber wenn es so ist, dann wäre es ja unnütz einen Heiler nach hinten zu stellen wo er einfach nur zur Zierde rumdümpelt- oder?


----------



## Nicnak (22. Mai 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Wenn es dir so egal ist, wieso nimmst du dir die Zeit und kommst extra in den WAR- Forumteil und opferst deine Zeit für diese Nachricht (und die zweite, noch längere Nachricht). Das würde ich gar nicht tun wenn mir etwas egal ist weil ich es als Flop abstempel...


Zum großen Teil sicher aus langeweile, zum anderen weil ich ein böser Mensch mit einem dunklen Herzen bin der alles kaputt machen will. So der Typ der gerne in Sandburgern tritt während das Kind noch mit der Schaufel modelliert. Zum gewissen kleinen Teil aber auch, weil ich mich auch mit anderen MMO`s beschäftige und einfach mal net glaube das WAR so prall wird wie viele denken und das Sie ein Spiel das größtenteils auf Open PvP basiert net gebalanced bekommen und darüber gerne diskutiere. Viele antworten gehen ja über geflame ala...


Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Nicnak ums ma aufn Punkt zu bringen: Du gehst mir am Arsch vorbei!


...hinaus, und bringen neuen diskussionsstoff mit sich.

Natürlich ist mein 2ter Post sehr überspitzt und hämisch geschrieben, was aber net heißt das ich WoW unbedingt verteidigen will, da es meiner ansicht nach eh net nötig ist, da es mindestens 2-3 Millionen bis zum Ende spielen werden. Nebenbei warte ich auch auf Trialkeys für AoC, Tabula Rasa und Pirates of the burning Sea um mir mal andere Genres und MMO`s anzuschauen.




Stancer schrieb:


> Ausserdem kam es bei Daoc mal null auf Ausrüstung oder Spielermenge an. Es kam drauf an welches Reich sich am besten organisieren konnte. Das Reich Albion hatte auf fast allen Servern etwa 50% der Spieler aber ne recht zerstrittene Community, wodurch sie meistens im RvR hinten lagen. Haben sie aber mal zusammen gearbeitet brannte die gesamte Frontzone. Midgard war immer son mittelding und Hibernia war von der Spielerzahl weit unterlegen, dafür haben sie echt genial zusammen gespielt und es war trotz einer enormen Überzahl extrem schwer ihnen bei zu kommen....
> Ich selbst bevorzuge es auch, auf der unterlegenen Seite zu spielen, da ich aus Erfahrung weiss, je Überlegener eine Seite ist, desto weniger Zusammenhalt gibt es, da sich die Spieler nur noch auf ihre Masse verlassen und dann ist das Gemecker groß, wenn man auf eine organisierte Truppe stößt !!!



Mag sein das sowas noch zu DAOC modern war, oder für dich und ein paar andere RPG`ler auch weiterhin dazu gehört. Aber du glaubst doch net das Spieler ala "Shadowassasine", "Allykilla", "Imbär" oder "Roxxoar" darauf auch nur n Penny geben. WoW hat den richtigen Zeitpunkt genutzt, als Flatrates rauskamen und MMO`s maßentäuglich wurden und somit auch Kiddys ins Spiel einzug erhielten. Und von denen gibt es Jahr für Jahr Nachschub, von dem auch WAR nicht verschont bleibt.

Nen anderer Punkt ist das WAR auf Maßenschlachten mit 100 Mann aufwärts setzt. Was bei der verbesserten Grafik schon nen sehr guten Rechner vorraussetzt, und selbst damit wird es rucklig werden, wenn man die Grafik net hinabsetzt, womit diese dann noch mehr für die Tonne ist. ;P


----------



## Aldaric87 (22. Mai 2008)

Deine Ahnungslosigkeit kotzt die Leute in diesem Forum an.

Mehr brauch man dazu net mehr zu sagen, bzw. gibt es in diesem Forum denne ine Ignore-Funktion?


----------



## Sempai02 (22. Mai 2008)

> Zum großen Teil sicher aus langeweile, zum anderen weil ich ein böser Mensch mit einem dunklen Herzen bin der alles kaputt machen will. So der Typ der gerne in Sandburgern tritt während das Kind noch mit der Schaufel modelliert. Zum gewissen kleinen Teil aber auch, weil ich mich auch mit anderen MMO`s beschäftige und einfach mal net glaube das WAR so prall wird wie viele denken und das Sie ein Spiel das größtenteils auf Open PvP basiert net gebalanced bekommen und darüber gerne diskutiere. Viele antworten gehen ja über geflame ala...
> ...hinaus, und bringen neuen diskussionsstoff mit sich.



Natürlich wird es Balanceschwierigkeiten geben, es gibt kein perfekt ausbalanciertes Spiel. Im Prinzip ist das eine Sache der Community,wie sie damit umgeht, In WoW heult ja jeder rum, weil es nur um das "Ich ÄPIXX wollen für PHÄTT DÄMÄGE" geht. Mich haben Balancingprobleme in DAOC nie gestört, da es auf die Gruppe ankam. Dann war ein Berserker halt mal etwas stärker (Achtung, Beispiel!),na und? Trotzdem wurde er als Soloroxxor von meiner Gruppe zerlegt. In einem MMOG geht es nicht ums 1 vs. 1, auch wenn das die Neulinge,die nur WoW kennen,immer wieder glauben.



> Natürlich ist mein 2ter Post sehr überspitzt und hämisch geschrieben, was aber net heißt das ich WoW unbedingt verteidigen will, da es meiner ansicht nach eh net nötig ist, da es mindestens 2-3 Millionen bis zum Ende spielen werden. Nebenbei warte ich auch auf Trialkeys für AoC, Tabula Rasa und Pirates of the burning Sea um mir mal andere Genres und MMO`s anzuschauen.
> Mag sein das sowas noch zu DAOC modern war, oder für dich und ein paar andere RPG`ler auch weiterhin dazu gehört. Aber du glaubst doch net das Spieler ala "Shadowassasine", "Allykilla", "Imbär" oder "Roxxoar" darauf auch nur n Penny geben. WoW hat den richtigen Zeitpunkt genutzt, als Flatrates rauskamen und MMO`s maßentäuglich wurden und somit auch Kiddys ins Spiel einzug erhielten. Und von denen gibt es Jahr für Jahr Nachschub, von dem auch WAR nicht verschont bleibt.



Wobei WAR einen Nachteil hat: Es wird voraussichtlich nicht wie in WoW laufen, wo man alleine mit rosa Items ganze Gegnerhorden zerlegt. WoW ist nunmal mittlerweile zu großen Teilen ein Singleplayerspiel, wo es nur um das "ich" geht. WAR kehrt hoffentlich wieder zu den alten Traditionen eines "wir" zurück.



> Nen anderer Punkt ist das WAR auf Maßenschlachten mit 100 Mann aufwärts setzt. Was bei der verbesserten Grafik schon nen sehr guten Rechner vorraussetzt, und selbst damit wird es rucklig werden, wenn man die Grafik net hinabsetzt, womit diese dann noch mehr für die Tonne ist. ;P



Man wird sehen, wie die Massenschlachten werden. Deshalb ist die Grafik auch nur nett, wobei man das Thema ein paar Wochen nach Release besprechen muss. Eines ist sicher: Mieser als das "Open-PvP" eines WoW, wo bei 20 Leuten der Server abschmiert,kann es nicht werden.


----------



## Gocu (22. Mai 2008)

Nofel schrieb:


> @Nicnak
> Wenn du meinst.
> Ich hoffe nur das man durch seine eigenen Leute durchlaufen kann. 10 Leute stehen in einer Tür AFK und keiner kommt mehr durch
> 
> ...



habe mal gehört es soll andere Wege geben wo man dann hergehen kann aber keine Ahnung wie das jetzt sein soll^^ aber habe auch gelesen das man andere Spieler wegschieben kann


----------



## Nicnak (22. Mai 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Man wird sehen, wie die Massenschlachten werden. Deshalb ist die Grafik auch nur nett, wobei man das Thema ein paar Wochen nach Release besprechen muss. Eines ist sicher: Mieser als das "Open-PvP" eines WoW, wo bei 20 Leuten der Server abschmiert,kann es nicht werden.



Jup, mieser als In WoW geht es echt nichtmehr. Silithus ist n Witz, genauso wie die ganzen dämlichen Türme die Sie aufgestellt haben, und die aber auch zu rein garnix zu gebrauchen sind. Vielleicht bin ich deshalb ja so skeptisch. Hoffe nur das sich das mit Wotllk und den Belagerungswaffen ändert.


----------



## ciociorak (22. Mai 2008)

Nicnak kennst du den neuen Song von Sido "Halt dein Maul"? Nimm dir n Beispiel dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicnak (22. Mai 2008)

Kennst du den Song von Hengzt "Scheiss was drauf"? Dann kennst du meine Einstellung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (22. Mai 2008)

@Mitzy
Wegen deiner Frage bezüglich Heiler....
Jeder Heiler hat Standart Heilungszauber....es ist nicht so das man nicht heilen kann wenn man nicht kämpft.
Jetzt kommt das große ABER^^
Wenn ein Heiler kämpft baut er Moral auf dies ermöglicht besonders mächtige Heilungen.

Kampfbeispiel: Schamane steht herum und heilt Player X Player Y und Z im Wechsel, wird sehr schwer wenn man mehrere Gegner hat. Schamane wirft WAAGH Energie auf den Gegner---->Moralaufbau, jetzt kann er Player X Y und Z mit einem Schlag gleichzeitig auf volle HP bringen. (Das ist nur ein Beispiel vom Minimum zum Maximum, es gibt sicher noch Abstufungen)

Kleiner Zusatz warum es "schwer" ist einzeln zu heilen:
Auch Heiler haben nur eine bestimmte Anzahl Aktionspunkte...heilt man einzeln frißt das mehr Punkte als wenn man auf einen "guten" Heilungszauber wartet. Man muß einfach das Mittelding finden...wartet man zulange stirbt einer, heilt man ständig reichen die Punkte nicht.


----------



## Larandera (22. Mai 2008)

Mitzi,da nicht jede Rasse die gleichen Arten der Heiler haben werden,auch nicht der Tanks,kann man es nicht verallgemeinern.

Also soweit ich gelesen habe, zb ist der Sigmarpriester ein Heiler mit Schwerer Rüstung,muss aber,um seine Heilung zu erhöhen(mehr +heal? kp) auch in den Nahkampf gehen. dafür hat er ja die Schwere Rüstung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich denke mir, wer Sigmarpriester spielt,wird icht hintenstehen.

Man kann sich aber auf fast allen Warhammer Seiten über die Archetypen bzw besser über die einzelnen Rasse-Typen-Klassen informieren. Finde es gut,dass nicht bei jeder Fratkion/Rasse die Heiler/Tanks gleich sind. so ergeben sich wieder neue Strategien bzw Szenarien.


----------



## Salute (22. Mai 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Du kannst doch WoW weiter spielen, neben WAR, hat niemand gesagt das du deine Sachen "aufgeben" musst. Aber irgendwann gibt´s auch kein WoW mehr, dann sind deine 2 Millionen Gold, deine Gilde, deine chars und deine Mounts alle gelöscht. Was machst du dann? Auf die Straße laufen, auf die Knie fallen und schreien "Wieso?!"? *Klar, ich denke du weißt das WoW irgendwann vorbei ist*




Nein, so etwas weiß ein Suchti nicht!!


Der bringt sich bestimmt um, wenn die WoW Server runter gefahren werden... nunja ein Verlust wirds sicher nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Und irgendwie wundert es mich nicht, dass er sich für AoC interessiert^^


In diesem Sinne


----------



## Badumsaen (22. Mai 2008)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Hoffe nur das sich das mit Wotllk und den Belagerungswaffen ändert.


Tja, und warum meinst du dass das jetzt eingeführt wird? Genauso wie die angekündigten Luftkämpfe, weil es in anderen heiß erwarteten Titeln drin vorkommt.

Aber etz mal ehrlich, mich kotzt dieses ganze spekulieren und halbwissen total an. Ich bin dafür das WAR Forum  zu schließen bis das spiel draußen ist, dann können alle es antesten und DANN ihre Meinung dazu äußern.


----------



## Stancer (22. Mai 2008)

Naja, gibt hier ja auch genug Leute die wissen wovon sie reden, denn Buffed.de ist wohl so ziemlich das schlechteste Online-Portal um Infos über WAR zu kriegen.

Zu den Klassen : Jede Klasse wird sich einzigartig spielen, zwar erfüllen sie teilweise die gleichen Aufgaben (ein Tank ist nunmal Tank) aber sie erfüllen sie auf völlig unterschiedliche weise.

Z.b. die Heiler :

Der Sigmarpriester trägt schwere Rüstung und beherrscht verschiedene Kampfschläge, aber um wirklich gut Heilen zu können muss er  "Eifer" aufbauen und das macht er nur im Nahkampf. Je höher der "Eifer" ist desto stärker werden die Heilzauber. Steht er hinten ist er vielleicht geschützt, aber wird seine Mitstreiter kaum am Leben halten können.

Der Erzmagier ist eher ein defensiver Heiler, er hat nur eine Stoffrüstung und kämpft aus der Ferne. Anders wie der Sigmarpriester braucht er auch kein "Eifer" oder sowas um gut Heilen zu können.

Der Jünger von den Dunkelelfen dagegen ist eine Art Blutmagier, der die Feinde verflucht und damit indirekt seine verbündeten Heilt. So saugt der Jünger den Feinden Lebensenergie ab und gibt diese an die Mitstreiter weiter.


Ihr seht : Alle 3 sind vom Archetyp Heiler, die Spielweise ist jedoch völlig unterschiedlich, aber die Grundaufgabe "Heilen" erfüllen sie alle


----------



## Moagim (22. Mai 2008)

Das mit den Belagerungswaffen, dürfte ein wenig schwierig werden.
Diese sollten doch in ihr neues "PvP Gebiet" eingebaut werden....wenn sie da nicht wirklich grundlegende Veränderungen an ihren Servern machen sind diese Gebiete einfach nicht spielbar.

Ich denke die meisten haben zumindest mal ein AQ Toröffnungsevent erlebt oder einen Stadtangriff in WoW.
Ich sage nicht das die Idee an sich schlecht ist, sie kann aber bei der momentanen Beschaffenheit von WoW nicht funktionieren.  Es wird sicher ein paar Wochen DER Renner sein aber dann kommen die ersten in die neuen Instazen bzw kämpfen in der neuen Arena Season....eine richtige Motivation für das neue Gebiet ist nicht wirklich vorhanden.


----------



## Mitzy (22. Mai 2008)

Danke Moagim, Larandera und Stancer^^

Habt mir sehr geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorallem danke an Stancer für die schöne "Liste" wer wie heilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und an Moagim für die Erklärung mit den besonders effektiven Spells 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


And Last but not Least an Larandera für den indirekten Tipp mal mehr zu suchen *g*

Und jap, find ich auch gut das nicht alles gleich ist. Wie du schon sagst, mehr MÖglichkeiten^^


----------



## Kryos (22. Mai 2008)

Ich hab heute nach einer gewissen Pause hier mal reingelesen und der Umgangston im Warhammerforum hier ist mit dem Wort "pubertär" wohl am Besten zu definieren. 

Wenn ihr mit dem Finger auf die "WoW Kiddies" zeigt, dann solltet ihr sehen das 3 Finger dabei auf euch zurückzeigen. 

Es vernünftiger, respektvoller und erwachsener Umgangston wäre hier mal dringend nötig.


----------



## sTereoType (22. Mai 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Ich hab heute nach einer gewissen Pause hier mal reingelesen und der Umgangston im Warhammerforum hier ist mit dem Wort "pubertär" wohl am Besten zu definieren.
> 
> Wenn ihr mit dem Finger auf die "WoW Kiddies" zeigt, dann solltet ihr sehen das 3 Finger dabei auf euch zurückzeigen.
> 
> Es vernünftiger, respektvoller und erwachsener Umgangston wäre hier mal dringend nötig.


*mit-drei-finger-zurück-zeig*
mit keinen frust(edit: ich hab keine ahnung mehr wie ich das formulieren wollte^^) wegen zu langsamen nashorn hier abreagieren *g* <-- der musste sein^^
mal im ernst hier bei buffed geht es überall gleich zu, das aocforum ist bloß noch nicht lang genug offen um die ganze wucht von flamern ,wie man sie auch hier findet, betroffen zu sein


----------



## Sin (23. Mai 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Ich hab heute nach einer gewissen Pause hier mal reingelesen und der Umgangston im Warhammerforum hier ist mit dem Wort "pubertär" wohl am Besten zu definieren.
> 
> Wenn ihr mit dem Finger auf die "WoW Kiddies" zeigt, dann solltet ihr sehen das 3 Finger dabei auf euch zurückzeigen.
> 
> Es vernünftiger, respektvoller und erwachsener Umgangston wäre hier mal dringend nötig.



Du machst einen Fehler: du pauschalisierst alles. Nicht jeder hier hat einen ungehobelten Umgangston.
Und im Endeffekt ist es ja so, wie schon 1000x geschrieben wurde: Jeder hat sein Lieblingsspiel und wird dieses "verteidigen". Weswegen ich auch nicht verstehe, warum AoC Spieler (bzw. die, die es werden wollen), WoW, etc. sich andauern in irgendwelchen Foren begeben um sich dort dann in irgendeiner Diskussion einzuklinken mit dem Zweck ein Feuer zu entfachen.

Leider betrachten die meisten Leute hier (nicht alle) die ganze Sache zu subjektiv und verlieren dabei ihre objektivität.


----------



## Kryos (23. Mai 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> *mit-drei-finger-zurück-zeig*
> mit keinen frust wegen zu langsamen nashorn hier abreagieren *g* <-- der musste sein^^



Frust hab ich eher weil seit dem letzten Patch das Spiel alle 10 Minuten einfriert. Jetzt sind eh Wartungsarbeiten bis morgen. Hoffentlich läufts dann wieder rund. Das Schnarchhorn hab ich schon längst verdrängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> mal im ernst hier bei buffed geht es überall gleich zu, das aocforum ist bloß noch nicht lang genug offen um die ganze wucht von flamern ,wie man sie auch hier findet, betroffen zu sein



Hoffen wir das es so bleibt.

Mal was zum Thema Warhammer.
Die neuste War Oberfläche (Fokustest Greenskins vs. Dwarfs) sieht zu 90% wie die von WoW aus. Sicher kommen die Leute damit dann schneller klar, aber es sieht aktuell doch extrem kopiert aus. 

*


----------



## MacJunkie79 (23. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube man wird auch nicht durch seine eigenen Leute gehen können. Wäre ja nicht richtig.


----------



## sTereoType (23. Mai 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Frust hab ich eher weil seit dem letzten Patch das Spiel alle 10 Minuten einfriert. Jetzt sind eh Wartungsarbeiten bis morgen. Hoffentlich läufts dann wieder rund. Das Schnarchhorn hab ich schon längst verdrängt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was erwartest du? schließlich gehört das ui von wow zu den benutzerfreundlichsten im genre. allerdings sind viele elemente noch platzhalter, denke aber nicht das sich da sehr viel tut. warum also altbewertes austauschen, und vorallem: gegen was? das bei aoc das interface sich unterscheidet liegt am anders ausgelgtem kampfsystem. letztendlich kann man aber auch da wieder parallelen erkennen


----------



## Salute (23. Mai 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Mal was zum Thema Warhammer.
> Die neuste War Oberfläche (Fokustest Greenskins vs. Dwarfs) sieht zu 90% wie die von WoW aus. Sicher kommen die Leute damit dann schneller klar, aber es sieht aktuell doch extrem kopiert aus.
> 
> *




Ja und, solange es sich besser Spielt soll mir persönlich dieser Wiedererkennungswert zweitrangig sein.

MfG


----------



## Moagim (23. Mai 2008)

Ob das User Interface neuartig/altmodisch/ wie in *zensiert* aussieht....ist doch völlig egal.
Letzlich sieht man immer irgendwelche Leisten/Knöpfe/Schaltflächen/Anzeigen......Ob diese nun in unterschiedlichen Farben/Formen/Größen/Schriftarten zur Verfügung stehen, wen stört das denn wirklich, sobald er mal im Spiel ist.

Solange es funktioniert interessiert es doch nicht wirklich jemanden ernsthaft. Mag sein das es anderen vll wichtig ist, aber als ich damals in WoW das UI gesehen habe, war meine einzigen Gedanken...ok das dient für dieses und das bewirkt jenes...gut kapiert....spielen.....danach habe ich da keinen Gedanken mehr dran verschwendet. 

So einfach wie möglich, so ausführlich wie nötig. 
Was stört dich beispielsweise am Interfac, bzw. was würdest du als unbedingt nötige Änderung ansehen?


----------



## Elessor (23. Mai 2008)

hallo zusammen...

ich hab mir jetzt das gesamte thema durchgelesen und ich muss sagen...gewisse war-leute sollte sich mal an die eigenen nase fassen.
wenn ihr findet dass jemand dumm nur wow verteidigen will (der von euch so getaufte wow-fanboy) dann lasst ihn halt seinen post machen...warum steht ihr da nich drüber? zum streiten gehören immer 2!!!

to topic: also ich finde spielerkollision extrem geil weil sie einfach viel mehr taktische maßnahmen eröffnet...meines wissen kann man durch spieler der eigenen fraktion durch...

ok also in diesem sinne...
liebe grüße
elessor


----------



## Kryos (23. Mai 2008)

Elessor schrieb:


> to topic: also ich finde spielerkollision extrem geil weil sie einfach viel mehr taktische maßnahmen eröffnet...meines wissen kann man durch spieler der eigenen fraktion durch...
> ok also in diesem sinne...
> liebe grüße
> elessor



Da man nach 5 Sekunden sich durch einen feindlichen Spieler "durchdrücken" kann, wird es nicht möglich sein jemanden dauerhaft "einzukesseln" und festzuhalten.


----------



## Elessor (23. Mai 2008)

naja also wenn das möglich wäre wärs auch fies...es eröffnet trotzdem neue maßnahmen oder? und es gibt viel weniger cc 

vorallem ist es weniger equipabhängig und das ist mir wichtig
in wow kann jeder horst nach ner weile abrocken einfach weil er das euip zusammen gefarmt hat...aber skill is da eher nebensache


----------



## Moagim (23. Mai 2008)

Das ist nur die halbe Wahrheit Kryos.
Das man sich "durchdrücken" kann ist zwar richtig, dies geht aber nur wenn dein Gegner stocksteif wie angewurzelt vor dir steht. Wer nicht in der Lage ist sich ein wenig zu bewegen bzw auf sein Gegenüber zu reagiern, der ist selbst Schuld wenn das "Opfer" entkommt.


----------



## Elessor (23. Mai 2008)

ich sag ja...taktik und skill


----------



## Stancer (23. Mai 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Frust hab ich eher weil seit dem letzten Patch das Spiel alle 10 Minuten einfriert. Jetzt sind eh Wartungsarbeiten bis morgen. Hoffentlich läufts dann wieder rund. Das Schnarchhorn hab ich schon längst verdrängt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Aha, und mal dran gedacht dass WoW auch etwa 90% seines UI aus anderen Spielen kopiert hat ? Richtig, die haben das UI nicht erfunden, sondern zusammenkopiert. Die Minimap wie man sie in WoW hat gab es schon in Ultima Online und der Rest stammt aus EQ, Daoc usw.

Also wozu das UI neu erfinden ? Es geht dabei vor allem um Zweckmäßigkeit und so wie es momentan ist, ist halt der durchgesetzte Standard, da wirfste den Spielern doch kein völlig neues UI vor die Füße und hoffst, dass es ihnen gefällt !!!

Es gab vor WoW auch schon Spiele !!! Auch MMORPG´s


----------



## B0tti (23. Mai 2008)

Also ich finde das ne klasse idea das man net durch gegener und die net durch usn durch laufen können und ich lese das das erste ma das das geht ^^


----------



## casariel (23. Mai 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Mal was zum Thema Warhammer.
> Die neuste War Oberfläche (Fokustest Greenskins vs. Dwarfs) sieht zu 90% wie die von WoW aus. Sicher kommen die Leute damit dann schneller klar, aber es sieht aktuell doch extrem kopiert aus.



Wie die meisten Leute ja schon gesagt haben, das Rad wird halt nicht zweimal erfunden. Es wird lediglich weiterentwickelt. Bei solch unbedeutenden Sachen wie UI braucht man auch keine Individualität gegenüber anderen MMO's, das würde neuen Spielern die vielleicht unschlüssig sind und sich in ihrem Freimonat das Spiel anschauen wollen nur abschrecken, wenn das UI vielleicht neu aber dafür umständlich im vergleich zu Branchenstandard ist.

Die Kollisionsabfrage ist auf jedenfall eine Bereicherung. So kann für, mich am wichtigsten, das WoW-durch-die-Spieler-gehüpfe-und-von-hinten-schnell-positionsabhängige-Styles-benutzen-und-den-Gegner-durch-mein-rumgehüpfe-völlig-nerven-weil-ich-ja-so-l33t-h4x0r-bin-weil-ich-viel-schneller-hüpfen-kann-als-der.... unterbunden werden. Das hat ja dann auch nichts mit Skill zu tun, das is einfach nur dämlich. Jetzt komm aber keiner und Sag, dass sowas Skill sein soll, also beim besten Willen nicht.
Ein weiterer positiver Nebeneffekt ist auch, dass dadurch Tanks wieder stärker eine Rolle spielen werden, durch die taktischen Möglichkeiten die sich daraus ergeben. Sicher wird es nicht einfach sein grad mal so ne Mauer von 10 Tanks zu bilden, dennoch sind die Möglichkeiten einer eingespielten Truppe nahezu grenzenlos um beispielsweise angeschlagene Mitglieder abzuschirmen oder Gegner einzukreisen.


----------



## Thoryia (23. Mai 2008)

Ich bin auch gespannt wenn War kommt was es alles anders, besser kann und macht. Das mit dem nicht durchlaufen können find ich auch eine tolle Sache.
Aber wie einige hier auf Kritik reagieren ist für mich arg Bedenklich, das erinnert mich alles an WoW. Ich hoffe die War Community wird nicht die selbe wie die von WoW weil genau die Leute wegen denen man dem Game den Rücken kehrt nach War abwandern.
Wenn ich hier aber so manche Posts lese, befürchte ich fast, das GENAU diese Leute abwandern werden. Es wäre Schade, wenn wieder mal ein Game aufgrund der besch...... Community kaputt gemacht wird.


----------



## Grimmrog (23. Mai 2008)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Mir Latte,
> bin sowieso der Meinung War wird der Flop des Jahres. Vorallem wenn alle Kiddys die WoW den Rücken kehren merken das Open PvP, sowie 24 verschiedene Klassen net balancebar sind, dann heulen, dann erst von server zu server wechseln, wieder heulen und dann auch dem Spiel den Rücken kehren. ;P



Ja, sollen die kiddies ruhig wieder gehen und WoW unsicher machen, wenigstens haben wir dann unsere Ruhe und niveauvolle Leute in der Community



Nicnak schrieb:


> Ich meine darmit nur die ganzen Leute die Posten wie scheiße Blizz ist und das WoW nix gebacken bekommt.
> 
> Es ist nunmal so dass viele Kommentare ala "wofür zahl ich überhaupt bla blubb ...naja bald kommt ja endlich WAR, Hellgate, Aoc" usw. gepostet werden mit der Illusion, dass das nächste Release keinerlei Laggs, keinerlei Epicgeilheit oder sonstige Probleme, dafür aber perfektes Balancing, perfektes RP und die ruckelfreiste Grafik des Jahrzehnts mit sich bringt.
> 
> ...



Spielst du PvP Server  in WoW? da isses auch nciht viel anders, viele gehen zur Horde, weil die Ally hier einfach mal deine Grünhäute darstellt-.- 

Mit der Grafik haste recht, die Scherbenwelt ist ja viel freundlicher und bunter.

Und Tja, warum eben aus seiner WOhnugn ziehen in eine andere, wenn man da shcon jahrelang gewohnt hat, auch wenn die neue evtl besser und schöner ist.

Warum überhapt je Sie seidler 2 angefangen, wenn man doch in der 1 schon die ganze Welt erobert hat, und seine Siedler nun in Ruhe und Frieden Leben können?

nimms mir nicht übel, deine argumentationen sind so flach und schlecht, die könnrte man auf alles beziehen, einfach nur allgemeines blah blah eben.

Und ich hoffe für WAR, das eben nur 1 Mio Speiler mit niveau es spielen wqerden, anstatt 10 mio wo es 5 mio kiddies, 3 mio Itemgeile und der rest niveausvolle Spieler gibt.


----------



## Stancer (23. Mai 2008)

Ich gebe keine negative Kritik gegenüber WoW Spielern, sondern ich stelle falsche Ansichten richtig. Viele Spieler haben ein völlig falsches Bild von WAR und stützen ihre Meinung auf Berichte von der Gamestar oder von angeblichen Berichten aus der Beta.

Wenn dann so Aussagen kommen wie "Alles von WoW geklaut" oder "WAR will WoW zerstören" werde ich halt leicht gereizt.
Habt ihr WoW Spieler Angst, dass nach WAR die Server leer sind ? Ich verspreche euch, das wird nicht passieren und wenns so sein sollte gibts ne einfache Antwort darauf, die auch schon in Daoc gemacht wurde als die Spielerzahlen zu schrumpfen begannen ----> Clustering. D.h. es werden mehrere Server zu einem einzigen zusammen gelegt. Aber so wirds nicht kommen. Und ehrlich, ob WAR nun 1 Mio. oder nur 100.000 Spieler hat ist mir ziemlich egal. Ich versteh auch nicht wieso jeder WoW Spieler immer mit den 10 Mio. Spielern angeben muss, der einzige der das könnte wäre Blizzard. Es reicht mir wenn mein Server gut gefüllt ist, also ~5000-10000 Spieler !!! Mit den ganzen anderen Spielern der anderen Server hab ich ja eh nix am Hut

Zur Kollisionsabfrage : Ich denke auf offenem Feld wird man dadurch keinen großen Vorteil erlangen. Im Gegenteil, im Zerg werden sich die Spieler sogar eher blockieren (was aber evtl. doch positiv ist, da die Spieler sich dann vielleicht nicht nur auf pure Masse verlassen und auch mal in kleineren Gruppen laufen).
Bei Festungen allerdings könnte die Kollisionsabfrage recht wichtig werden. So könnten Tanks das bereits eingeschlagene Tor der Festung weiterhin blockieren, so dass nicht die ganze feindliche Masse auf einmal hinein gelangt. Gute Heilung von hinten ist da aber vorrausgesetzt !


----------



## Draco1985 (23. Mai 2008)

casariel schrieb:


> Wie die meisten Leute ja schon gesagt haben, das Rad wird halt nicht zweimal erfunden. Es wird lediglich weiterentwickelt. Bei solch unbedeutenden Sachen wie UI braucht man auch keine Individualität gegenüber anderen MMO's, das würde neuen Spielern die vielleicht unschlüssig sind und sich in ihrem Freimonat das Spiel anschauen wollen nur abschrecken, wenn das UI vielleicht neu aber dafür umständlich im vergleich zu Branchenstandard ist.



Mir fiele jetzt auch nichts ein, was man am WoW-Interface verändern könnte ohne dass es auf Kosten der Spielbarkeit ginge. Im Wesentlichen ist das WoW-UI auch so aufgebaut, dass man kaum umhin kommt, das eine oder andere Feature zu "klauen", es sei denn man will seine Kunden unbedingt mit schlechter Bedienbarkeit abschrecken.

Was haben wir denn da:

1.) Slots für Fähigkeiten: Hier könnte man zwar Anzahl und Anordnung verändern, aber es bliebe trotzdem das Gleiche. Zudem können einige WoW-UI-Addons das auch schon. Sie ganz wegzulassen ist wohl absolut indiskutabel, selbst in anderen Genres wie Ego-Shootern haben wir sowas schon lange (Ziffern für Waffenauswahl).

2.) Minimap: Die ist nunmal was sie ist und weglassen kann man sie auch schlecht, ohne dass die Übersicht leidet.

3.) Gruppen-/Raidinterface: Ist im Grunde auch immer dasselbe, nur evtl. unterschiedlich dargestellt.

Alles andere sind auch nur Designschnörkel.



> Die Kollisionsabfrage ist auf jedenfall eine Bereicherung. So kann für, mich am wichtigsten, das WoW-durch-die-Spieler-gehüpfe-und-von-hinten-schnell-positionsabhängige-Styles-benutzen-und-den-Gegner-durch-mein-rumgehüpfe-völlig-nerven-weil-ich-ja-so-l33t-h4x0r-bin-weil-ich-viel-schneller-hüpfen-kann-als-der.... unterbunden werden. Das hat ja dann auch nichts mit Skill zu tun, das is einfach nur dämlich. Jetzt komm aber keiner und Sag, dass sowas Skill sein soll, also beim besten Willen nicht.



/sign.

Das ist für mich der Grund, warum ich mir WAR ansehen werde, obwohl ich PvP in WoW gehasst habe. Dieses kindische Rumgehüpfe hat mich einfach so sehr genervt, dass ich mich komplett aus den BGs und erst Recht der Arena zurückgezogen habe.


----------



## Grimmrog (23. Mai 2008)

Ja Kollisionsabfrage kann witzig werden, allerdings wird es nur in gut organisierten gruppen beid nem Bewachen größerer Plätze zu wirklichen Erfolg führen. Aber es spielt sich schon toll, zumindest das Szenario, vielleicht kann ich aj endlich meinen geliebten Maschinisten Spielen auf dem Gamesday in Köln.

Und das Interface, naja ok, klar was will man anders machen? ne Minimap Buttons und nen Charakterstatus brauch man, deshalb sehen sie nun mal ähnlich aus, wobei ich eher der Typ bin, der alles unten hat, denn in der einen Ecke das, in der andern das, und dann noch das hier verteilt, ist absolut unschön. Und wenn man seinen Charakter gänzlich per Shortcuts spielt, wär es auch schön, die Buttons ganz ausblenden zu könen, so daß man dann unten Mittig nur noch die Map und die Charakter/Gruppenanzeige hat.


Naja zum Thema hüpfen, also ich hüpf auch oft beim laufen durhc die gegend, was meist daran liegt, daß einfahc nur geradeaus laudfen so öde ist, das man aus langeweile anfängt zu hüpfen.

Aber im Kampf eher nicht, außer beim weglaufen nen drehjump zum schießen (zumindest in WoW) aber in WAR wird so ein blödsinn ja zum glück nicht möglich sein.


----------



## Elessor (23. Mai 2008)

wieso soll man in war nich hüpfen können? natürlich kann man einen drehjump machen (warste auch hunter?^^) man kann nur nicht durch andere spieler durchhüpfen und dann (vor allem als schurke)  von hinten attackieren...


----------



## Stancer (23. Mai 2008)

Nur um mal den ganzen UI Schreiern den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen, hier mal zum vergleich wie die UI´s in spielen vor WoW aussahen :

Ultima Online (1997):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Everquest (1999):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Asherons Call (1999) :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anarchy Online 2001 :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lineage II (2003) :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



City of Heroes (2004) :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Vor allem bei letzteren beiden sieht man doch deutliche Ähnlichkeiten zum WoW UI, nur dass diese Spiele lange vor WoW auf den Markt kamen !!!


----------



## casariel (23. Mai 2008)

@Draco

Absolut das was ich meinte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt einfach gewisse Elemente ohne die man nicht Auskommt. Das einzige worauf man vielleicht verzichten könnte wäre die Minimap, aber auch nur schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Stancer

Auf nem offenen Schlachtfeld stell ich mir das auch schwieriger vor wirklich bewusst taktisch mit der Kollisionsabfrage zu arbeiten, da es einfach zu viel freie Fläche gibt. Aber es als Nachteil zu werten, dass die Spieler im Zerg sich gegenseitig blockieren, würde ich nicht. Ich würde es sogar eher als unbewussten Vorteil werten, da ja die gegnerischen Spieler die durchwollen zu einem bestimmten Ziel, beispielsweise einem Heiler der hinten steht, dadurch unbewusst oder bewusst, von einem Tank oder anderen Spieler, daran gehindert werden. Und den Gegner in seinem Angriff behindern kann ja kein Nachteil sein.

Wird die Kollisionsabfrage auch bei Spieler aus der eigenen Fraktion aktiv sein? Bin mir gerade nicht sicher ob das schonmal wo erwähnt wurde.

Aber wenn nicht entsteht ja auch der Nachteil nicht, seine eigene Fraktion im Zerg zu behindern. Somit Vorteil auf ganzer Linie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (23. Mai 2008)

Ja die Kollisionsabfrage wird auch bei Spielern der eigenen Fraktion funktionieren, aber nur um RvR. Im PvE ists wie in anderen MMORPG´s ohne Kollisionsabfrage.


----------



## Kalyptus (23. Mai 2008)

Hoffendlich klappt dann auch endlich das Niederreiten einer feindlichen Einheit. Zuerst mal mit den Reittieren drüberreiten dann Nahkmpfangriff der "betäupten" Gegner.

Sowie Gandalf in Helms Klamm. :-)


----------



## Eragøn (23. Mai 2008)

> Szenario:
> Severrotation= Imperium 2500:  Grünhäute 2500
> aktive Spieler im Durchschnitt= Imperium 2000: Grünhäuten 1200
> davon aktiv zwischen 18 - 22 Uhr= Imperium 1200: Grünhäuten 650
> ...



Also ganz ehrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn du keinerlei Kritik an WoW zulässt bist du aber mit War ganz schön im Reinen zudem werden die Keeps ja nicht nur von Grünhäuten gehalten sondern können auch Dunkelven und Chaos in die Keeps der Greenskins kommen zudem würde ich sagen das dass mit der Serverrotation in einer Gilde vs. Gilde nicht viel zu sagen hat .D ausserdem hast du schonma Daoc gesehen? 

Zudem denke ich das Openpvp doch eigentlich immer spass macht egal ob man nun gemoscht wird oder nicht und für die Standalone Leute wurde ja auch abhilfe geschaffen. Zudem denke ich das es wie bei Lotr wird das man wenn man stark in der Unterzahl oder eben weniger Keeps hat wie die Gegnischere Fraktion irgend welche Powerbelagerungsteile bekommt die dann einfach wesentlich besser deffen oder wesentlich besser Offensiv sein werden.

Naja zum Balancing kann ich natürlich nicht viel sagen was einfach meiner Meinung nach an zu wenigen Auskünften liegt. Nun als Beispiel WoW geb ich mal das Alteractal an. Dies wurde damals als Quest for Pvp geplant also das man Quests macht um NpC´s  zu verstärken das die dann das Alterac gewinnen. Was is heute der Fall? Alle Zergen rum bis dich paar Punkte weg sind und eine Fraktion gewonnen hat.

Natürlich wird WotlK bestimmt der Renner verkauft sich bestimmt Millionen mal aber trotz allem steht fest das WoW Pvp mäßig noch weniger zu bieten hat als AoC oder War. Nicht das es kein Content in Sachen Pvp gibt, nein, es ist eher das Pvp keinen Spass macht. 

Situation: Ich will den Pvp dolch Warsong, und geh dafür mindestens 3 Tage farmen und nach spätestens 2 Stunden hab ich keinen Bock mehr weil entweder meine Fraktion immer verliert oder Stundenlang gezergt wird. Selbst wenn wir gewinnen ist das nur nen Kurzzeitiger Sieg.

Mfg


----------



## Nicnak (23. Mai 2008)

Eragøn schrieb:


> Zudem denke ich das Openpvp doch eigentlich immer spass macht egal ob man nun gemoscht wird oder nicht...
> 
> ...und geh dafür mindestens 3 Tage farmen und nach spätestens 2 Stunden hab ich keinen Bock mehr weil entweder meine Fraktion immer verliert oder Stundenlang gezergt wird. Selbst wenn wir gewinnen ist das nur nen Kurzzeitiger Sieg.


Lustisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ok WS ist kein Open PvP, weiß ja auch net ob du masochistisch veranlagt bist, aber ich hätte darauf kein Bock stunden- oder tagelang "gemoscht" zu werden.
Naja, jedem das seine, vorallem das meine.



Honkydonk schrieb:


> Nein, so etwas weiß ein Suchti nicht!!
> Der bringt sich bestimmt um, wenn die WoW Server runter gefahren werden... nunja ein Verlust wirds sicher nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Son Quatsch. Ich warte nur darauf das ein MMO mit einem Kampfsystem ala Hellgate London rauskommt, hoffe mal auf World of Starcraft. Und da warte ich auch net bis die Server abgeschaltet werden, sonder werd es glei zocken bis ich umfalle, um mir dann nen Char in dem Urzeitspiel „Heaven or Hell“ zu erstelln. ;p


----------



## GorbadEisenfaust (23. Mai 2008)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Hoffendlich klappt dann auch endlich das Niederreiten einer feindlichen Einheit. Zuerst mal mit den Reittieren drüberreiten dann Nahkmpfangriff der "betäupten" Gegner.
> 
> Sowie Gandalf in Helms Klamm. :-)



Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen, berittener Kampf wird in Warhammer Online nicht möglich sein. Das wird ähnlich wie in World of Warcraft gehandhabt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## casariel (23. Mai 2008)

GorbadEisenfaust schrieb:


> Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen, berittener Kampf wird in Warhammer Online nicht möglich sein. Das wird ähnlich wie in World of Warcraft gehandhabt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Soweit ich weis hab sie es nicht völlig ausgeschlossen. Sie haben nur gesagt, dass es zum Release nicht dabei sein wird, danach dann mal sehen. Ich hoffe das es nicht kommt, würde mir nicht so gefallen.


----------



## Draco1985 (23. Mai 2008)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Lustisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, damit hast du selber einen gravierenden Unterschied zwischen WoW-PvP'ler und WAR-PvP'ler genannt:

Der WoW-PvP'ler kümmert sich in erster Linie um sich selbst, bei WAR kommt die eigene Fraktion zuerst und DANN das Ego. (Zumindest sollte es so sein, wie es denn nach Release aussieht... Mal sehen).

Ergo liegt im PvP der Fokus folgendermaßen: WoW = Solo, WAR = Gruppe. Alles klar? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Son Quatsch. Ich warte nur darauf das ein MMO mit einem Kampfsystem ala Hellgate London rauskommt, hoffe mal auf World of Starcraft. Und da warte ich auch net bis die Server abgeschaltet werden, sonder werd es glei zocken bis ich umfalle, um mir dann nen Char in dem Urzeitspiel „Heaven or Hell“ zu erstelln. ;p



Da wirst du nicht auf World of StarCraft warten müssen, wenn du dich mal etwas von Blizzard entfernst:

Tabula Rasa hat ein HG:L-ähnliches System, evtl. minus dem Nahkampf, aber das konnte ich in den paar Minuten Probezocken nicht beurteilen. Ich hab jedenfalls keinen Nahkampf gesehen.

Dasselbe wird vermutlich für Stargate Worlds zutreffen, sowie ziemlich sicher für Warhammer 40.000 Online (wenn es denn jemals erscheinen wird, aber im Gegensatz zu StarCraft Online ist es wenigstens angekündigt).

Gabs da nicht noch so ein Spiel in der Entwicklung, das auch so ähnlich wie TR "in dreckig" aussehen sollte? Huxley oder so?


----------



## Nicnak (23. Mai 2008)

@ Topic

Gerade auf meinem Server gesehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe man kann bei WAR durch seine eigenen Spieler durchlaufen.
Wo ich das Bild so sehe stelle ich mir Koalitionsabfrage eigentlich ganz lustig vor.
So mit nem Mount in Startgebieten bissl rumkurven und Spieler übern haufen reiten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (23. Mai 2008)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Hoffe man kann bei WAR durch seine eigenen Spieler durchlaufen.
> Wo ich das Bild so sehe stelle ich mir Koalitionsabfrage eigentlich ganz lustig vor.
> So mit nem Mount in Startgebieten bissl rumkurven und Spieler übern haufen reiten.
> 
> ...


Wie schon vorhin gesagt, zu Releas gibt es  keine berittenen Kämpfe und inerhalb einer Stadt oder einer nicht PvP-Zone keine Kolisonsabfrage zwischen Fraktionsmitgliedern...
Und auch wie Draco es gesagt hat WoW-PvP=Ich allein! W.A.R-PvP=Wir zusammen!


----------



## HGVermillion (23. Mai 2008)

Nicnak schrieb:


> @ Topic
> 
> Gerade auf meinem Server gesehen:
> Hoffe man kann bei WAR durch seine eigenen Spieler durchlaufen.
> ...




Im den Städten wird es keine Kolisionsabfrage geben, damit genau sowas nicht passiert, und über den haufen reiten wird auch nicht gehen da du als Lvl 40er eigentlich in den Startgebieten nichts verloren hast, 
wenn du in das Startgebiet der verfeindeten Fraktion reitest wirst du in ein Chaoshünchen verwandelt das von einem Lvl 1 Spieler geonhittet werden kann, wie ich finde eine sehr schöne art das Ganken zu verhindern.
Wenn du dich dann einem Gleichlevligen Spieler auf dem Mount stellts wird man aller warscheinlchkeit nach Dismountet wenn man angreift. 
So oder so wird dir das Mount nur zum Schnelleren bewegen nützlich sein, ob es später Mounted Combat gibt wissen wir noch nicht, aber wozu gibt es Patches ^^


----------



## Kryos (23. Mai 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Nur um mal den ganzen UI Schreiern den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen, hier mal zum vergleich wie die UI´s in spielen vor WoW aussahen :
> 
> Vor allem bei letzteren beiden sieht man doch deutliche Ähnlichkeiten zum WoW UI, nur dass diese Spiele lange vor WoW auf den Markt kamen !!!



Sorry, keine der UIs sieht der von Warcraft wirklich ähnlich. Vielleicht ist es auch die deutliche "vercomicfizierung" der jüngsten Optik könnte ein Grund sein. Aber ist ja auch egal, Hauptsache Gameplay stimmt.


----------



## Stancer (23. Mai 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Sorry, keine der UIs sieht der von Warcraft wirklich ähnlich. Vielleicht ist es auch die deutliche "vercomicfizierung" der jüngsten Optik könnte ein Grund sein. Aber ist ja auch egal, Hauptsache Gameplay stimmt.



Also gibt es in WoW keine :

- hotbar
- Minimap
- Gruppenübersicht
- Charakterfenster
- TP & Mana Balken

????


----------



## Sempai02 (23. Mai 2008)

Könnten wir das Thema "Der hat von dem geklaut" mal einstellen? Natürlich übernehmen neue Spieler alte Oberflächen in oftmals veränderter Form. Das kommt auch bei anderen Medien vor,von daher ist das Thema sinnfrei.

Und zum berittenen Kampf: Witzig wäre das schon,vor allem als Dunkelelf mit einem Nauglir. Damit dürften z.B. die Menschen mit normalen Pferden ein Problem haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kryos (23. Mai 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Also gibt es in WoW keine :
> - hotbar
> - Minimap
> - Gruppenübersicht
> ...



Ich rede von Optik, Du von Inhalten

Ein Mercedes Benz S Klasse hat einen Motor, eine Motorhaube, Lenkrad, Auspuff, 4 Räder. Trotzdem ein gänzlich anderes Optik als ein VW Käfer. Um im Bild zu bleiben. Momentan sieht es aus wie der Lexus (der Optisch sehr an Mercedes erinnert) und ich hätte mir mehr ne Porsche Optik gewünscht. Das heißt ich will auch einen Motor, Räder, Lenkrad und Co.. Aber es soll halt auch "sexy" aussehen und nicht so bekannt.


----------



## Nicnak (23. Mai 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Also gibt es in WoW keine :
> - hotbar
> - Minimap
> - Gruppenübersicht
> ...



Schon, aber nimm das mal raus und du hast n blanken Bildschirm. 
Ninja Turtels auf Nes hatte auch schon ne Gruppenübersich und ein HP Balken, sowie Charakterbalken, und selbst 99% der Strategiespiele haben ne Minimap. Und btw., selbst der "gigantische" Duellmodus in Super Mario 3 hatte schon ne Koalitionsabfrage.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sowas kann man nicht geklaut nennen, nur weil Einer Grundsätze zuerst implementiert.
LotR und Aoc haben Mammuts, sollten mit Nordend und WAR deshalb keine rauskommen?

Klauen ist für mich eher sowas wie:
1 Land erfindet eine Magnetschwebebahn, und ein anderes stielt heimlich die Blaupausen und läßt sich den Mist auch noch bezhlen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn hier wer geklaut hat, dann es eh alle Fantasy MMO, Geschichten und Spiele von Tolkin.
Der hat meineswissens als erster Orks, Halblinge und Elben erfunden.


----------



## sTereoType (23. Mai 2008)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Wenn hier wer geklaut hat, dann es eh alle Fantasy MMO, Geschichten und Spiele von Tolkin.
> Der hat meineswissens als erster Orks, Halblinge und Elben erfunden.


das mag sein , doch waren die gamesworkshop orks und goblins die ersten die grün waren (sogar mit , für fantasy, einleuchtender logik) und das hat z.b. wow mal eindeutig geklaut


----------



## HGVermillion (23. Mai 2008)

Was ich mich frage ist wieso sich immer alle so aufregen wenn ein Interface nun einem anderem gleicht, klar kann man sagen die haben nur kopiert, aber seit ehrlich, wenn es euch stört dann doch meistens weil ihr eine Idee habt wie es besser gemacht werden könnte.

Es ist doch völlig normal das man etwas kopiert was gut ist und man selbst nicht besser hinbekommt. Besser gut kopiert als schlecht selbst gemacht.


----------



## Stancer (24. Mai 2008)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Schon, aber nimm das mal raus und du hast n blanken Bildschirm.
> Ninja Turtels auf Nes hatte auch schon ne Gruppenübersich und ein HP Balken, sowie Charakterbalken, und selbst 99% der Strategiespiele haben ne Minimap. Und btw., selbst der "gigantische" Duellmodus in Super Mario 3 hatte schon ne Koalitionsabfrage.
> 
> 
> ...



Deswegen behaupte ich auch gar nicht, dass irgend ein Spiel was von einem anderen geklaut hat. Es sind vorwiegend wie WoW Spieler die behaupten andere MMORPG´s würden nur von WoW klauen.

Ich seh das eher so : Wenn ein Spieleentwickler ein Feature entwickelt und dieses durch einen anderen Spieleentwickler ebenfalls angwendet wird oder in ähnlicher Weise vorkommt bedeutet das doch nur, dass dieses Feature ne runde Sache ist und es gut ist !


----------



## Kryos (24. Mai 2008)

Es geht um das DESIGN nicht um das Feature. 

Das ein Auto eine Karosserie braucht ist klar, nur wie man die formt, sprich welches Design sie hat lässt die Autos voneinander optisch unterscheiden. Ein VW Käfer und eine alter Porsche 911er haben beide einen Heckmotor. Aber die Karossen sehen trotzdem ganz anders aus. Ich hoffe mit dem Autovergleich kann ich vermitteln was ich meine.

Altbekannt ist: Warcraft basiert auf der Warhammer Idee weils ursprünglich ein Warhammerspiel werden sollte (daher grüne Orks und andere Übereinstimmungen). Das ändert nix daran das WoW einen recht eigenständigen Comicstil hat. Auch die Oberfläche hat einen eigenen Stil. Bislang hatte War die gleichen Oberflächenelemente wie WoW und das war ja nicht verkehrt, aber in einem merklich anderen Stil (und das fand ich gut).

Mit dem neusten Patch ist dieser Stil weg und durch einen ersetzt den man nur mit "WoW Clone" bezeichnen kann. Damit ist der STIL gemeint, *NICHT* die Features. Ein Laie könnte beim ersten Blick drauf jetzt beide Spiele miteinander verwechseln so ähnlich wirkt das nun.

Features != Design

Es geht mir ums Design der Oberfläche. Nicht darum das es Hotbars oder Charakterportraits oder einen Questtracker gibt sonder wie sie aussehen, wo sie positioniert sind etc.


----------



## h4rb0 (24. Mai 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Es geht um das DESIGN nicht um das Feature.
> 
> Das ein Auto eine Karosserie braucht ist klar, nur wie man die formt, sprich welches Design sie hat lässt die Autos voneinander optisch unterscheiden. Ein VW Käfer und eine alter Porsche 911er haben beide einen Heckmotor. Aber die Karossen sehen trotzdem ganz anders aus. Ich hoffe mit dem Autovergleich kann ich vermitteln was ich meine.
> 
> ...




Also um das vllt. für alle mal aus der Welt zuschaffen...

Everquest 2 hatte schon vor wow die anordung bzw. die Lage der Hotbars fast genau so!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal WoW



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tatsache die Symbole sehen anders aus sind aber genau an den selben stellen.
und nun hier WAR. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch an den selbigen stellen aber sehen anders aus.

Wie kommt das nur das alle an der selben stelle sind?
Wohl weil es so schon bei den 1 Rollenspieln so war, und weil praktisch ist so wie die anordnung der Buchstaben auf der Tastatur.


----------



## _Elodîn_ (24. Mai 2008)

Frage: ist es sicher, dass dieses Interface da 1:1 ins fertige spiel übernommen wird? Weil ich finde es fast ein wenig...leer. Klar hat man damit mehr sicht, klickt nichts unbeabsichtigt an, aber ein wenig schmucklos ist es schon. Stimme daher dem porsche-vergleich zu (falls ich das richtig verstanden habe), ein paar sinnbefreite Schnörkel da und dort, zB um die chatbox, wären ganz nett, rechts oberhalb der Minimap ist ja schon so ne art metall, mit dem man etwas verzieren könnte.
Natürlich will ich nicht sagen, das einzige, was nen porsche von nem mercedes unterscheidet, sind sinnfreie schnörkel, aber sogar ein mazda mit schnörkel wär ja schonmal nicht schlecht 
->Lenkrad, motor, auspuff...und sieht einigermaßen aus, falls mans nicht übertreibt.
Sonst peinlich ^^.

Ich hoffe, dass man ein wenig verzierung wenigstens irgendwo anschalten kann, weil, wie gesagt, ein wenig viel ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )freie fläche hats schon. Fraktionsabhängiges design wär genial, stellt euch mal vor, wie das grünhäute-interface aussähe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicnak (24. Mai 2008)

Naja wenn man sich mal alle Bilder anschaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Gegensatz zu den anderen sieht WAR schon n bissl gecloned von WOW aus.


----------



## h4rb0 (24. Mai 2008)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Naja wenn man sich mal alle Bilder anschaut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein eben nicht, auch wow hat von den anderen gelernt das is wie die evolution^^


----------



## Pymonte (24. Mai 2008)

jo, echt mal, WAR soll lieber keine Minimap bringen, die Buttons quer über den Bildschirm verteilen, das ChatLog oben rechts, Inventar unten Links und Gruppenanzeige in der Mitte! Sonst klauen is ja noch bei WoW!!!!1111einseinself11

Ich hoffe man ekrennt Zar Kasmus, mein großes Vorbild.


----------



## Sin (24. Mai 2008)

ihr habt es bisher geschafft in jedem Thread vom Thema abzuweichen-.-


----------



## Hühü1 (24. Mai 2008)

Also...^^ 

Gecloned^^ es ist ein standart interface was den spielern den leichtesten spieleinstieg erlaubt. 
Das interface wurde auch schon mal als platzhalter bezeichnet.

An deinen eigenen beispiel siehst auch selbst wie sich das interface vom spiel zu spiel weiter entwickelt hat.
Gecloned kannst du nicht sagen vorallem  klingt es bei dir als wäre es das ganze spiel.
Deiner meinung nach sind dann quake und unreal auch nur clone und alle rennspiele auch.

Ich habe keine ahnung was du erwartest.
Das interface ist einfach übersichtlich und leicht zu verstehen wozu was dran ändern?
Warum gehst dir so sehr um das interface?
Willst du damit sagen WAR ist nen WoW klon wegen dem interface ?

Ich verstehe das nicht jedes mmo hat mit nen anderen ähnlichkeiten.
Gut interface sieht sich sehr ähnlich , aber schon mal AoC angeschaut ?^^ jaja AoC interface ist auch nur von WoW gecloned was?^^
Überall alles von WoW gecloned ^^

Aber hab das gefühl das du erwartest das man das rad neu erfindet.
Ah ist das furchtbar  überall WoW mmo klone die haben ein ähnliches interface pah klone 
Und quests haben die auch wie in wow  und items.
Ah hat WoW nciht so quests wo man ne bestimmte anzahl von gegner töten muss ? hat WAR auch !!! kloneee!!
Moment mal in WoW gibts mounts!!!! hat WAR und AoC auch klonee!!!!!!!!
Omg hast recht alles nur geklaut .... tztztztz

Sry aber das musste sein ^^ 
Aber wie kann man solange über das interface diskutieren  ? 
Man kann es auch übertreiben.

Angriff der clon spiele!!!!! und wow  hat die dna gespendet.


----------



## Hühü1 (24. Mai 2008)

ah bin grad gut in fahrt... noch was^^

Oben sind ja so paar auto beispiele genannt worden ^^
Ihr habt euch damit selbst in knie geschossen .. warum? ganz einfach!!!

Ihr spricht über das ganze auto das produkt  hier geht im das interface DIE BEDIENUNGS OBERFLÄCHE!!

Ob trabi oder bmw ...wenn du einsteigst hast du sowohl im trabi als auch im bmw eine kuplung, gas, bremse, lenkrad , gangschaltung, tacho usw....und das beste ist !! alles am fast den gleich platz !!!
Gas rechts kuplung links bremse in der mitte .... wow  da gibts keine unterschiede zwischen den autos was???
Wäre auch blöd ein auto auf den markt zu werfen wo alles anders ist damit es nicht gecloned ist ^^
Ein auto was man erst fahren lernen muss obwohl man schon andere autos gefahren hat wäre ganz schön blöd.
Wie ihr sieht ist das "interface" die bedienungs oberfläche in allen autos fast gleich. 

also Kryos hoffe du findest  andere argumente als dein autobeispiel mit dem du dir selbst wiedersprichst.


----------



## Nicnak (24. Mai 2008)

Im *Gegensatz zu den anderen* sieht WAR schon n *bissl* gecloned von WOW aus.



Hühü schrieb:


> An deinen eigenen beispiel siehst auch selbst wie sich das interface vom spiel zu spiel weiter entwickelt hat.
> Gecloned kannst du nicht sagen vorallem  klingt es bei dir als wäre es das ganze spiel.
> Deiner meinung nach sind dann quake und unreal auch nur clone und alle rennspiele auch....
> ...Willst du damit sagen WAR ist nen WoW klon wegen dem interface ?


Wus??? Sag mal verstehst du eigentlich was du liest???


Hühü schrieb:


> Ihr spricht über das ganze auto das produkt hier geht im das interface DIE BEDIENUNGS OBERFLÄCHE!!


*Oder das was du schreibst???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *



Hühü schrieb:


> Ob trabi oder bmw ...wenn du einsteigst hast du sowohl im trabi als auch im bmw eine kuplung, gas, bremse, lenkrad , gangschaltung, tacho usw....und das beste ist !! alles am fast den gleich platz !!!
> Gas links kuplung rechts bremse in der mitte .... *wow da gibts keine unterschiede zwischen den autos was???*



Wie kann man nen Trabi mit BMW vergleichen? Oo
Zu den Unterschieden...hmm...Kupplung, Automatik, Diesel, Benziner, 5/6 Gang, Hupraum...
ganz zu schweigen von dem *Design* um das es gerade geht. Oo

Ich meinte damit nur das die obrigen 6 Bilder komplett anders aussehen als die unteren Beiden. Was ja auch net schlimm ist, aber schon n *bissl* gecloned aussieht.


----------



## Hühü1 (24. Mai 2008)

Ja ich weiss was ich schreibe und sage..

Kannst du das gleiche von dir behaupten?`
Hab nie gesagt nen trabi  und nen bwm sind gleich nur die bedienung.... oder willst du da wiedersprechen ?

Wenn du dir klar machst das ich nicht nen trabi und bwm gleich gesetzt habe musst du nochmal überdenken was du geschrieben hast.

Aber wenn du davon überzeugt bist das nen trabi und nen bmw  das lenkrad die bremse nicht an der gleichen stelle  haben, dann wirst du recht haben.

Mache dir klar !!! ich habe nur die bedienung angesprochen  und nicht den inhalt des autos !!
Ob ein auto 100 ps hat oder 30 in beiden musst du gas geben um von der stelle zu kommen.


Solltest mal anch denken  und genauer lesen.
Ich denke du weisst nicht was du schreibst bzw liest die beiträge nicht richtig.


----------



## Hühü1 (24. Mai 2008)

Ich erkläre es dir mal wie ich es gemeint habe.

Stell dir vor WoW ist ein mercedes WAR sagen wir mal nen BMW.
Beides autos(mmo´s).
Aber  haben verschiede inhalte der eine mehr ps der andere besseres fahrgefühl.

Beides autos (mmo´s) bieten verschiedene inhalte.
Aber wenn du einsteigst  und losfahren willst (spielen) hast du fast alles an der gleichen stelle.

Kannst du mir folgen ? 
die steuerung ist gleich auch wenn der inhalt des autos sich unterscheidet.

Genauso ist es mit WoW und WAR beides mmo´s  verschiedener inhalt aber beide haben ein ähnlicher interface.
Du musst verstehen  die bedienungs oberfläche ist das lenkrad bremse usw nicht wie das auto aussieht oder welchen inhalt es hat.
Die anordnung der benutzer oberfläche in der auto industrie ist ein standart. (ok in england ist es nur auf der anderen seite)

Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich sagen wollte.


----------



## PARAS.ID (24. Mai 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Könnten wir das Thema "Der hat von dem geklaut" mal einstellen? Natürlich übernehmen neue Spieler alte Oberflächen in oftmals veränderter Form. Das kommt auch bei anderen Medien vor,von daher ist das Thema sinnfrei.
> 
> Und zum berittenen Kampf: Witzig wäre das schon,vor allem als Dunkelelf mit einem Nauglir. Damit dürften z.B. die Menschen mit normalen Pferden ein Problem haben
> 
> ...




nja Nauglir wird man nicht gleich nehmen dürfen ... wird wahrscheinlich auch nur Pferd weil ein Nauglir an sich schon eine Kampfmachine ist *fg


Nauglir wird man als dunkelelf wohl nu r reiten können /dürfen ,wenn man als Mensch auf einem Pegasus oder Greifen oder ähnliches reiten darf


oder Dampfpanzer * flüster* *grins*


----------



## Moagim (24. Mai 2008)

Eigentlich habt ihr hier über das UI geredet, welches die Schnittstelle ist über die der Benutzer mit dem Objekt/Produkt interagiert.

Das Design wäre die Grafik der Spielwelt auch die Aufmachung der WAR Verpackung fällt darunter.

Sogesehen hat HüHü mit seinem Argument schon recht, das das UI prinzipell, beim Produkt MMO,  ständig aus den gleichen Elementen besteht.

Zu den Unterschieden...hmm...Kupplung, Automatik, Diesel, Benziner, 5/6 Gang, Hupraum...
Das ist etwas anderes Nicnak  Das sind Inhalte und keine Anzeigen

Kupplungsauto oderAutomatik  trotzdem ist die Schaltung dann nicht unter dem Fahrersitz.
Diesel oder Benzin trotzdem ist das die Treibstoffanzeige die sich auch nicht im Kofferraum befindet.
5/6 Gang  trotzdem werden diese Gänge alle auf die gleiche Weise beschriftet und sind am Sitzplatz des Fahrers zu finden.


----------



## Nicnak (24. Mai 2008)

Ok, stimmt schon, vielleicht hat HüHü den Satz: 
"Naja wenn man sich mal alle Bilder anschaut...im Gegensatz zu den anderen sieht WAR schon n bissl gecloned von WOW aus."
auch nur falsch verstanden, damit meinte ich das Interafce, sowie dessen Design und net das gesamte Spiel und dessen Inhalt.



Hühü schrieb:


> Aber wenn du einsteigst  und losfahren willst (spielen) hast du fast alles an der gleichen stelle.



Genau das meinte ich mit dem Satz, wenn man sich die Bilder der früheren MMO`s anschaut, sieht man dass sie eben nicht *alles* an gleicher Stelle haben, was bei WoW und WAR aber der Fall ist.

Außerdem:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Kryos schrieb:


> Es geht um das *DESIGN* nicht um das Feature.
> 
> Das ein Auto eine Karosserie braucht ist klar, nur wie man die formt, sprich welches Design sie hat lässt die Autos voneinander optisch unterscheiden. Ein VW Käfer und eine alter Porsche 911er haben beide einen Heckmotor. Aber die Karossen sehen trotzdem ganz anders aus. Ich hoffe mit dem Autovergleich kann ich vermitteln was ich meine.





Hühü schrieb:


> ah bin grad gut in fahrt... noch was^^
> 
> Oben sind ja so paar auto beispiele genannt worden ^^
> Ihr habt euch damit selbst in knie geschossen .. warum? ganz einfach!!!
> ...



Wo sind eigentlich bei den anderen Spielen die Attacken versteckt? Oder konnte man damals nur 10 Attacken  in ne Quickbar nehmen wie zB. heute noch bei Flops wie Hellgate?


----------



## Nightfiredemon (25. Mai 2008)

Ihr liegt alle falsch,WAR hat bei Lotro geklaut und sonst nirgends 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## casariel (25. Mai 2008)

Wollt ihr nicht mal n neuen Thread aufmachen, zum Thema Interface? Hier gings eigentlich ursprünglich mal um die Kollisionsabfrage.

Es würde halt zur Übersichtlichkeit des Threads ungemein dienen. Gibts hier kein Mod der mal für Ordnung sorgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IsP (25. Mai 2008)

das doch scheiß egal ob das interface das selbe ist wie in wow das spiel ist nicht das selbe und wenn das interface gleich ist ist das für die die nicht mehr wow spielen und jetzt war einfacher


----------



## GorbadEisenfaust (26. Mai 2008)

Nightfiredemon schrieb:


> Ihr liegt alle falsch,WAR hat bei Lotro geklaut und sonst nirgends
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nun sieh dir einmal das Interface von DAoC an, welches von den Machern ist, die auch WAR entwickeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dort fällt einem auch eine verblüffende Ähnlichkeit auf, nicht wahr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Interfaces dieser Art gab es auch schon lange vor WoW, oder LotRo.


----------



## FirstGuardian (27. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß gar nicht was der Tumult um klauen oder nicht klauen soll - es hat sich mit der Zeit herausgestellt, dass gewisse Konstellationen einfach praktisch und effektiv sind:

- oben eine kleine Minimap
- an der Seite das Charakterbild mit allen Werten und bei Bedarf die der ganzen Gruppe
- im unteren Bereich die Aktionsleisten, die frei belegbar sind
- ein Chatfenster, mittlerweile frei bewegbar, wo man es eben haben möchte


Was also ist sooooo schlimm daran, wenn Dinge die sich bewiesen haben weiter genutzt oder gar verbessert werden? Das ist doch bei allen Dingen des täglichen Lebens so:

Der Fernseher hat unten sein Bedienpanel und nicht etwa oben (ist mir jedenfalls nicht bekannt) - und das Beispiel mit den Autos hat auch schon jemand angeführt.
Seid doch lieber froh, dass man sich nicht umstellen und an neue, am Ende gar umständliche Konstellationen gewöhnen oder damit leben muss.

Es ist schon was wahres dran an dem Spruch: Dem Menschen kann man es eben nie Recht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne noch eine gute Nacht und macht nicht mehr so lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




just my 2 cents


----------



## Sin (27. Mai 2008)

Man kann das Rad nicht neu erfinden, rund ist rund. Man kann zwar ein eckiges herstellen, dass wird aber nicht so praktikabel sein, ausserdem hat sich das runde rad bewehrt.


----------



## Pente (27. Mai 2008)

Och bitte nicht wieder diese "WAR klaut bei WoW / LotRO" Diskussion ... das nervt doch langsam an. Ich würde dazu einfach sagen, dass man alt bewehrte Dinge einfach beibehält. Eine neue Reifenfirma erfindet die Tatsache, dass Reifen rund sind ja auch nicht neu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wenn ihr euch schon alle so gierig auf das stürzt was WAR angeblich von WoW geklaut hat drehen wir den Spieß einfach mal um. Könnt direkt mal auf die Jagd gehen von Dingen die WoW für ihr neues AddOn von anderen Spielen geklaut hat ... von Spielen die entweder vor kurzem erst released wurden oder noch in der Beta-Phase sind.

Alle die das Design von Warlock T7 so super toll finden sollten sich einfach mal ein Level 40 Zeloten Set aus WAR ansehen. Als die Konzeptzeichnungen / Screens hierzu auf warhammeronline.com geposted wurden gab es in WoW noch nichtmal T6 ... also da hat sicher nicht WAR geklaut sondern Blizzard sich "inspirieren" lassen.

Naja wie auch immer, ihr geht am Thema vorbei und außerdem nervt diese ganze "alles geklaut" Diskussion echt langsam.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (27. Mai 2008)

Ja und WoW´s Season 4 Platte bzw Sunnwell Plattensets, sehen schon recht ähnlich dem Khorne Champion.. zufall^^


http://www.hellhound.ch/galerie/albums/ukr...pion_Khorne.jpg

http://static.allvatar.com/DATA/005/0258547001203335163.jpg

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Kryos (27. Mai 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Ja und WoW´s Season 4 Platte bzw Sunnwell Plattensets, sehen schon recht ähnlich dem Khorne Champion.. zufall^^
> http://www.hellhound.ch/galerie/albums/ukr...pion_Khorne.jpg
> http://static.allvatar.com/DATA/005/0258547001203335163.jpg
> In diesem Sinne



Kein Zufall, Warcraft ist ein Warhammerclone weils ursprünglich ein Warhammerspiel werden sollte. 
Nur ist es 3 Jahre vor Warhammer Online erschienen und in der Wahrnehmung der Öffentlichkeit damit "zuerst" da. Obwohl offline fast alle Ideen schon seit 25 Jahren existieren.


----------



## Sempai02 (27. Mai 2008)

So, jetzt beenden wir das Thema „WAR klaut von WoW das Interface, WoW die WASD-Steuerung von Doom 1 und Doom 1 die Grundtechnik von Pacman“ mal und kehren wieder zurück zum Threadthema.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, wie das Tanken in WAR wird. In der Beta werde ich es deswegen ausgiebigst testen und freue mich auf die Gegner, die denken „Ach, ein Tank. Der ist ja harmlos wie in WoW.“ Das wird dann ein Schlachtfest.


----------



## Salute (27. Mai 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Kein Zufall, Warcraft ist ein Warhammerclone weils ursprünglich ein Warhammerspiel werden sollte.
> Nur ist es 3 Jahre vor Warhammer Online erschienen und in der Wahrnehmung der Öffentlichkeit damit "zuerst" da. Obwohl offline fast alle Ideen schon seit 25 Jahren existieren.




Ja, das die Sunwell/Arena 4 Sets nicht vor Champion von Khorne da sein konnten, sollte jedem bekannt sein.


----------



## myxir21 (27. Mai 2008)

um mal wieder zum Ursprung zurück zu kommen,

Meines Wissens gibt es die kollisionsabfrage nur im RVR. Im PVE nid.

Trotzdem meiner Meinung nach ein Feature was nur unnötig Lag verursacht


----------



## Salute (27. Mai 2008)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Trotzdem meiner Meinung nach ein Feature was nur unnötig Lag verursacht




Deswegen is die Grafik auch nicht ganz so High End, damit man in Ruhe "kollidieren" kann.^^


MfG


----------



## Sempai02 (27. Mai 2008)

myxir21 schrieb:


> um mal wieder zum Ursprung zurück zu kommen,
> 
> Meines Wissens gibt es die kollisionsabfrage nur im RVR. Im PVE nid.
> 
> Trotzdem meiner Meinung nach ein Feature was nur unnötig Lag verursacht



Was aber die Spieltiefe erhöht, da das WoW-Prinzip "DÄMÄGE GOGOG!!!einseinself" nicht so leicht greift, vor allem bei Belagerungen nicht.


----------



## Caveman1979 (27. Mai 2008)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Mir Latte,
> bin sowieso der Meinung War wird der Flop des Jahres. Vorallem wenn alle Kiddys die WoW den Rücken kehren merken das Open PvP, sowie 24 verschiedene Klassen net balancebar sind, dann heulen, dann erst von server zu server wechseln, wieder heulen und dann auch dem Spiel den Rücken kehren. ;P



Versuche mal etwas auf der spur zubleiben! An wievielen Test hast du teilgenommen um diese Aussage Hand und Fuß zugeben?

Keine! na mein kleiner das wird schon frage Mama ob sie dir auch das nächste Game mit sponsort! Dann kannst du  unsachlichen Beiträge sparen


P.S: WAR ist nicht WOW! die entwickeln erst testen dann und endscheiden dann nicht wie blizz erstmal raushaun auf antworten warten und dann patschen

Mir schon klar das es einige gibt die wow pvp mit War RVR vergleichen, aber erstmal schlau machen dann Maul auf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist Fc für dich das es erst ab 16 ist oder? Gut für mansch anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (27. Mai 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Kein Zufall, Warcraft ist ein Warhammerclone weils ursprünglich ein Warhammerspiel werden sollte.
> Nur ist es 3 Jahre vor Warhammer Online erschienen und in der Wahrnehmung der Öffentlichkeit damit "zuerst" da. Obwohl offline fast alle Ideen schon seit 25 Jahren existieren.




Dass Warcraft viele - ja sogar sehr viele - Ideen von Warhammer abgekupfert hat, sieht ja sogar ein Blinder. Jedoch, dass Warcraft ein "Warhammerspiel" werden sollte, ist nur ein unbestätigtes Gerücht und keine Tatsache.


----------



## DiabloJo (27. Mai 2008)

Aber War wird doch eh ab 16 oder nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . dann kommen ja automatisch schon die ganzen wow kiddies nicht rüber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (27. Mai 2008)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Mir Latte,
> bin sowieso der Meinung War wird der Flop des Jahres. Vorallem wenn alle Kiddys die WoW den Rücken kehren merken das Open PvP, sowie 24 verschiedene Klassen net balancebar sind, dann heulen, dann erst von server zu server wechseln, wieder heulen und dann auch dem Spiel den Rücken kehren. ;P




Also wenn die Kiddies abhauen ist mir das recht... aber beim Rest... hmm... da hab ich irgendwie schon was anderes gesehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber was "WAR=WoW 2.0" betrifft:
Ehrlichgesagt finde ich, dass da sogar AoC im Moment noch mehr Elemente aus WoW übernommen hat.
WAR hat halt den Vorteil, dass man gleich mittendrinn ist, sprich, die Hauptfeatures sofort von der ersten Minute an nutzen kann. Damit kommt das Spiel auf jeden Fall schon ganz anders rüber...


Aber gut, dass WAR diese Kollisionsabfrage hat.
Damit wird wenigstens dieses elendige Bunnyhopping im Kampf unterbunden...


Edit:
WAR hat die vorläufige Freigabe ab12 (PEGI, glaube aber nicht, dass die USK da noch was ändert). Aber die Annahme, dass es über 16 keine Kiddies mehr gibt ist Unsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (27. Mai 2008)

Wolfner schrieb:


> WAR hat die vorläufige Freigabe ab12 (PEGI, glaube aber nicht, dass die USK da noch was ändert). Aber die Annahme, dass es über 16 keine Kiddies mehr gibt ist Unsinn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



... wie ja AoC anscheinend bereits bewiesen hat. Ich hab da jedenfalls nur Horrorstorys über die ersten Tage gehört. Nicht was das Spiel selbst angeht, sondern dass der Ingame-Chat voll von WoW- und WAR-Bashing gewesen sein soll. Soviel also zu "Das Game ist doch ab (Alter einsetzen), dann gibts da keine Kiddies!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kryos (27. Mai 2008)

Alle Spiele egal ob Konsole, Computer oder Brettspiel werden primär von Kindern, Jugendlichen und jungen Erwachsenen gespielt (und ob einer 17 oder 24 ist, macht oftmals keinerlei Unterschied im Benehmen). 

Ich hoffe der Mythos das irgendwelche Altersgrenzen verhindern das sich Menschen unreif verhalten wird nach AoC endlich Vergangenheit sein.


----------



## Mitzy (28. Mai 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, damit hast du selber einen gravierenden Unterschied zwischen WoW-PvP'ler und WAR-PvP'ler genannt:
> 
> Der WoW-PvP'ler kümmert sich in erster Linie um sich selbst, bei WAR kommt die eigene Fraktion zuerst und DANN das Ego. (Zumindest sollte es so sein, wie es denn nach Release aussieht... Mal sehen).
> 
> ...



Wir wollen hoffen das es so ist, dass in WAR auf ein gemeinsames PvP gelegt wird. In WoW sollte man ja auch so spielen um eher zu gewinnen, wird aber nicht eingehalten. Und meistens sind es dann ein paar wenige Spieler die den Karren aus dem Dreck ziehen.




Nicnak schrieb:


> @ Topic
> 
> Gerade auf meinem Server gesehen:
> 
> ...



Wenn ich das noch richtig weiß kann man Spieler auch nach einer ZEit schieben, wenn sie regungslos an einem Ort verweilen. Und das mit dem Chaoschicken weißte ja (ob man das wohl essen kann...)


----------



## Moagim (28. Mai 2008)

Theoretisch sollte man das in WoW, das stimmt schon. Nur hat man keine wirklichen Konsequenzen zu ertragen wenn man nicht zusammenarbeitet.


----------



## Sempai02 (28. Mai 2008)

Ein echtes PvP-MMOG mit Gruppenlastigkeit, das wäre wirklich mal wieder was. Seit dem "Isch roxxor alles alleine wech"-Prinzip, das seit WoW viel zu oft umgesetzt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Weg vom "Ich" und wieder hin zum "Wir". Sowas fesselt einen dann auch länger an ein Spiel und an eine Gilde.

PS: Irgendwie ist das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Smilie doch eher ein Gesicht verziehen als ein Grinsen.


----------



## Mitzy (28. Mai 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Theoretisch sollte man das in WoW, das stimmt schon. Nur hat man keine wirklichen Konsequenzen zu ertragen wenn man nicht zusammenarbeitet.



Naja, die "Konsequenzen" sind immer nur: Weniger Ehre, Eine Marke statt drei. Ist zwar nur eine kleine Konsequenz, kann aber trotzdem sehr nervig sein wenn man dann 100 WS muss für 100 Marken oder ähnliches.



@Sempai02: Stimmt, es wäre schöner wenn man in Gruppen zusammen unterwegs ist und mit den Leuten mehr macht, als wie in WoW. Aber es wäre auch interessant zu sehen wie man sich dann in einer Gruppe verhält, bei eventuellen Überaschungsangriffen. In WoW laufen dann ja gerne mal alle durcheinander und fangen an Unsinn zu machen bzw. sinnloses Zeug.

Aber, auch wenn das jetzt überhaupt nix mit dem Thema zu tun hat, wird es eigentlich RP Realms geben? Ich bin ein begeisterter RP Spieler und WAR würde sich eigentlich sehr gut dafür eignen (aus meiner Sicht). Daher würd ich mich über RP Realms bzw. einen RP Realm freuen. Wollte daher Euch fragen ob Ihr was mitbekommen habt, ich hab´s zumindest nicht.


----------



## Draco1985 (28. Mai 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Naja, die "Konsequenzen" sind immer nur: Weniger Ehre, Eine Marke statt drei. Ist zwar nur eine kleine Konsequenz, kann aber trotzdem sehr nervig sein wenn man dann 100 WS muss für 100 Marken oder ähnliches.



Du nennst es eine (negative) "Konsequenz", wenn man für's Verlieren auch noch einen "Trostpreis" bekommt? Also ich würde das eher als "unheimlich Großzügig" bezeichnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (28. Mai 2008)

ICh meinte eher das man 100x dann da rein muss. Es ist sicher blöde das man für´s verlieren dann noch ´ne MArke kriegt... Aber seien wir froh darüber, sonst wäre die Horde von frustrierten Allys überrannt worden, weil sie auf Ehre und Marken hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (gibt durch die Blutelfen eh schon genug Ex Allys bei der Horde, wobei ich gegen niemanden was habe weil er mal Ally war oder so- war ja auch mal einer xD)


----------



## Sempai02 (28. Mai 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Du nennst es eine (negative) "Konsequenz", wenn man für's Verlieren auch noch einen "Trostpreis" bekommt? Also ich würde das eher als "unheimlich Großzügig" bezeichnen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/signed

Bei WAR verliert man bei einer Niederlage seine Hauptstadt – ok, Dunkelelfen nur ihre Hauptbasis auf Ulthuan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 – und bekommt so gezeigt, was für ein Verlierer man ist. Bei WoW kann es einem doch egal sein, wie es läuft. Warum sind die BGs sonst so voller Leute, die laufend schreien: „Verliert endlich. Nach 10min Niederlage bekomme ich mehr Marken als nach einer Stunde Sieg.“


----------



## Aldaric87 (28. Mai 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> ICh meinte eher das man 100x dann da rein muss. Es ist sicher blöde das man für´s verlieren dann noch ´ne MArke kriegt... Aber seien wir froh darüber, sonst wäre die Horde von frustrierten Allys überrannt worden, weil sie auf Ehre und Marken hoffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wen juckts was die ganzen WoW'ler machen. Wenn es spaß macht, 100000000 x mal irgendwo reinzugehn für einen lila Pixel, sollen sie das tun. Dazu brauch man net mal sein Gehirn anzuschalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

Eure Vorfreude in Ehren und meine auch, aber ich glaube das man auch in W.A.R. einer gewissen 
 Itemabhängigkeit unterlegen bist, wie in jedem  MMo. Und natürlich hast du dann auch einen gewissen Vorteil 
 gegenüber anderen Spielern, wenn du gut ausgerüstet bist. hast du dir dann ja auch verdient.


----------



## Sempai02 (28. Mai 2008)

Don schrieb:


> Eure Vorfreude in Ehren und meine auch, aber ich glaube das man auch in W.A.R. einer gewissen
> Itemabhängigkeit unterlegen bist, wie in jedem  MMo. Und natürlich hast du dann auch einen gewissen Vorteil
> gegenüber anderen Spielern, wenn du gut ausgerüstet bist. hast du dir dann ja auch verdient.



Wobei die Itemlastigkeit in WoW wirklich extrem ist. Sicherlich bestimmen Items in Rollenspielen mit die Werte, nur in WoW bestimmen die Items ja alles. Und sicherlich will ich auch gerne in der pechschwarzen Dunkelelfenrüstung mit + 10 „SupernovaSchwarzeLochUniversenChuckNorris“-Schaden rumlaufen, nur sollte auch mein Können etwas mehr zählen und nicht nur das „Ich hab lila Items mit + 10x und der nur grüne mit +5 x, daher kann ich mit meinen Fußnägeln spielen und trotzdem gewinnen“-Prinzip. 

Am besten wäre eine Rechnung „Skill + Werte durch Items = Sieg“ und nicht „Werte durch Items = Sieg“ .


----------



## Mitzy (28. Mai 2008)

Da kann ich Sempai02 nur zustimmen. Es ist egal was ich mache, ist mein equip unter dem des anderen, dann brauch ich mich nur hinstellen und warten bis ich tot bin. Und dann auch die ganzen imba rogues oder sonst wer, die die ganze Zeit nur rumspringen, durch dich durch laufen und wieder rumspringen. Wow, dass ist aber was, dass nenne ich wahren skill, immer rumzuspringen...

Ich denke WAR wird da neue Maßstäbe setzen (mal schauen ob einige verzweifelt versuchen durch Ihren Gegner zu springen...^^)


----------



## Sempai02 (28. Mai 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Da kann ich Sempai02 nur zustimmen. Es ist egal was ich mache, ist mein equip unter dem des anderen, dann brauch ich mich nur hinstellen und warten bis ich tot bin. Und dann auch die ganzen imba rogues oder sonst wer, die die ganze Zeit nur rumspringen, durch dich durch laufen und wieder rumspringen. Wow, dass ist aber was, dass nenne ich wahren skill, immer rumzuspringen...
> 
> Ich denke WAR wird da neue Maßstäbe setzen (mal schauen ob einige verzweifelt versuchen durch Ihren Gegner zu springen...^^)



Das versuchen sie so lange,bis mein Tankkollege ihnen eine über den Schädel zieht oder ich ihnen genug Leben abgesaugt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Aldaric87 (28. Mai 2008)

In DAoC ist es ja auch momentan so, dass es mehr auf die eigne Fähigkeit ankommt, als auf nen Rüstungsteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thursoni (28. Mai 2008)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Mir Latte,
> bin sowieso der Meinung War wird der Flop des Jahres. Vorallem wenn alle Kiddys die WoW den Rücken kehren merken das Open PvP, sowie 24 verschiedene Klassen net balancebar sind, dann heulen, dann erst von server zu server wechseln, wieder heulen und dann auch dem Spiel den Rücken kehren. ;P



Hört sich stark nach WoW an.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

nun ja Mythic hat way more experience als blizz und blizz kriegts net ma hin ihre 7 oder so (kb nachzudenken) 
 zu balancen


----------



## grimmgork (28. Mai 2008)

in wow ist das prob im pvp: Ein d3 equipter hatt keine chance gegen einen s1 equipter und gegen einen s3 musste es nichtmal versuchen. Das hatt leider nix mit skill zu tun...

Würde es arena teams für bgs geben mit rating und so dann würde das pvp vieleicht auch mal wieder bisschen interessanter werden, aber bg macht man nurnoch um ehre zu leechen damit man endlich arena items holen kann (wo bleibt hier bitte der spass?).


----------



## Aldaric87 (28. Mai 2008)

grimmgork schrieb:


> in wow ist das prob im pvp: Ein d3 equipter hatt keine chance gegen einen s1 equipter und gegen einen s3 musste es nichtmal versuchen. Das hatt leider nix mit skill zu tun...
> 
> Würde es arena teams für bgs geben mit rating und so dann würde das pvp vieleicht auch mal wieder bisschen interessanter werden, aber bg macht man nurnoch um ehre zu leechen damit man endlich arena items holen kann (wo bleibt hier bitte der spass?).



Du wirst auch niemals solche Schlachten wie in DAoC/WAR in WoW finden, die den Großteil des Spielspaßes und der Langzeitmotivation ausmachen. Ein offener Kampf auf freiem Feld ist immer anders. Da heißt es nicht: Am Gegner vorbeireiten und seinen Boss killen.

Die damaligen Keepfights in DAoC waren einfach legendär, 500 Mann in einem kleinen Gebiet die sich um Festungen prügeln und die Relikte klauen wollen.. Das hat DAoC ausgemacht, und dass wird WAR ausmachen, blos das WAR noch ein viel besseres Konzept bietet, es herrscht Krieg, überall und zu jeder Zeit..


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

wird es eigentlich Rüstungssets geben die genauso geil wie auf den Screens aussehen? Goblin Shamane mit 
 Zwergenkopfschulterstücken FTW!


----------



## Salute (28. Mai 2008)

Don schrieb:


> wird es eigentlich Rüstungssets geben die genauso geil wie auf den Screens aussehen? Goblin Shamane mit
> Zwergenkopfschulterstücken FTW!




Es soll pro Klasse über 20 Sets geben, obs nur fürs Endgame oder insgesamt weiß ich leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ach ja falls das irgendeiner lesen sollte der einfluss hat: wenn ihr später rüstungssets 
 implementiert, die so abgespaced sind wie die in wow jetzt dann hau ich euch! ich nehmes aber net an und 
 finde an den ziemlich keule aussehenden anfangsrüstungen sollte sich blizz ma ein beispiel nehmen


----------



## Aldaric87 (28. Mai 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Es soll pro Klasse über 20 Sets geben, obs nur fürs Endgame oder insgesamt weiß ich leider nicht mehr.



Ich glaub das ich mal auf ner Seite gelesen habe, dass es in jedem Tier Sets für jede Klasse geben wird. Und im Endgame soll es massig verschiedener Sets geben für jede Klasse. Und alle sehn anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (28. Mai 2008)

Don schrieb:


> ach ja falls das irgendeiner lesen sollte der einfluss hat: wenn ihr später rüstungssets
> implementiert, die so abgespaced sind wie die in wow jetzt dann hau ich euch! ich nehmes aber net an und
> finde an den ziemlich keule aussehenden anfangsrüstungen sollte sich blizz ma ein beispiel nehmen



Da würde sich Games Workshop querstellen, vor allem weil die auch noch eine ANDERE Marke haben die ein wenig wie "Warhammer Spaced Out" aussieht und für die ein unabhängiges MMO in der Entwicklung ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und im Gegensatz zu Blizzard hat man sich bei Games Workshop zumindest in der Tatsache festgelegt, dass Warhammer ein Fantasy-Szenario ist und immer bleiben wird. Details mögen sich ändern, aber die Welt bleibt!


----------



## HGVermillion (28. Mai 2008)

Die Rüstungssets sind auch auf die Klasse zugeschnitten, es ist also nicht möglich das man als Orkkrieger eine Rüstung tragen kann die wie die eines Chaoskriegers aussieht.


----------



## Mitzy (29. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Ich glaub das ich mal auf ner Seite gelesen habe, dass es in jedem Tier Sets für jede Klasse geben wird. Und im Endgame soll es massig verschiedener Sets geben für jede Klasse. Und alle sehn anders aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wat? Willst du damit etwa sagen in WAR schafft man das was in WoW nicht richtig klappt (T4=S1, T5=S2, T6=S3.. Zwischen drinnen alte T1 und T2 Sachen vom Style...)? Sowas ist doch aber gar nicht möglich! Mensch, lüg doch nicht so rum!

Wer die Ironie findet darf gerne lächeln und sich fragen ob ich zu wenig Kaffee Intus hab.


----------



## Aldaric87 (29. Mai 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Wat? Willst du damit etwa sagen in WAR schafft man das was in WoW nicht richtig klappt (T4=S1, T5=S2, T6=S3.. Zwischen drinnen alte T1 und T2 Sachen vom Style...)? Sowas ist doch aber gar nicht möglich! Mensch, lüg doch nicht so rum!
> 
> Wer die Ironie findet darf gerne lächeln und sich fragen ob ich zu wenig Kaffee Intus hab.



Jaja, der Morgenkaffee ist der beste Kaffee! (mit Schuss natürlich *hust**hust*) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

